# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/17



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Expect some great stuff from the World Champ on the go-home episode. If he is somehow involved in the main event, I hope they make him look strong going into Summerslam.

As for the rest, this is Monday Night Rollins, dammit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That picture of Lana and Summer :damn


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This Divas thing is going to be exciting when they have something to fight over. I wish they had something that could be put on the line during all of these matches instead of having them fight for shits and giggles. Can't wait for this record to be broken which will totally erase AJ Lee from the minds of everyone and then we can finally get to the point of this whole thing where Nikki drops the belt and then they can move and get out the way.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Taker and Lesnar "feud" has been disappoiting as neither guy actually shows up. I didn't expect them to be there every week but it is still laughable this is going to main event.
Sheamus as MITB holder is the worst thing ever and the Sheamus/Orton feud is very boring.
Cena is most likely going over Rollins.
Rusev/Summer/Ziggler feud has been pretty entertaining but I wonder what is going to happen now. Ziggler was the reason the feud initially sucked.
"Divas Revolution" without any aim :ti


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

As there's the big NXT takeover the Saturday before SS, i'm wondering if we see Balor on Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker is finally going to be on Raw?

Holy shit. It's a miracle.

What a compelling "feud" this has been between these two great warriors!


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker is finally going to be on Raw?


With Taker i can understand but brock showing every 5 months for 3 years is becoming slightly annoying. And i love the guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LiterallyNothing said:


> With Taker i can understand but brock showing every 5 months for 3 years is becoming slightly annoying. And i love the guy.


It's not understandable at all even for Taker. He didn't show up to Raw once during his "feud" with Wyatt leading up to WM. And now this. What's the point of a feud if these guys never show up? :drake1 PPV buyrates don't matter anymore, so we can't use that as a reason. It's just stupid. It's the first and second biggest PPV's of the year. Fucking show up. If it wasn't Taker, but someone else doing this, everyone here would be shitting on that guy.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's not understandable at all even for Taker. He didn't show up to Raw once during his "feud" with Wyatt leading up to WM. And now this. What's the point of a feud if these guys never show up? :drake1 PPV buyrates don't matter anymore, so we can't use that as a reason. It's just stupid. It's the first and second biggest PPV's of the year. Fucking show up. If it wasn't Taker, but someone else doing this, everyone here would be shitting on that guy.


This applies to Brock too (yes heyman is there,but literally who cares). 
The thing is (my opinion) i am kinda okay with Taker because he gave everything for 20 years but Brock instead of having all the amazing feuds he could have is instead hunting deers or some shit like this half the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LiterallyNothing said:


> This applies to Brock too (yes heyman is there,but literally who cares).
> The thing is (my opinion) i am kinda okay with Taker because he gave everything for 20 years but Brock instead of having all the amazing feuds he could have is instead hunting deers or soem shit like this half the year.


Taker's had a great career but if he's going to be in feuds in the two biggest PPV's of the year, he should be there more than he isn't. No if's, and's, or but's about it. His feuds don't even have builds anymore for the most part. It's silly. It might not even be his fault. Maybe that's how WWE wants it? I don't know. But whoever is behind it isn't doing his "feuds" any favors. They're just kind of ...there, now. :shrug


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

You can blame the booking as much, if not more, for the fact that Taker hasn't shown up more IMO, Brock at least is on contracted dates but if there is no plan for him, they just don't use him, and sometimes they just don't use him well enough when he is there.

I've no idea if Taker said to Vince "I'm only showing up on two of the build up Raws and that's it", but i doubt it tbh, he could just be following what he's being booked for, or not booked for as the case may be, who knows.

I said it after it happened, but how do you follow up that epic brawl. So far, they have shown they can't.

After that brawl, im not so sure having them both on Raw every week would have worked tbh, but they should have done more with Brock when he was last on.

If they both come out and have two separate promos and that's it, then it shows the writers don't have a clue about momentum, and are relying soley on the actual match.

Let's hope they have something good for tonight at least.

It's just the norm now sadly with the big 'part time' feuds. I'd love for Taker to show up more as long as the booking for him is worth it.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I completely agree with just about every one of you regarding the Brock/'Taker match. I've got no interest in it simply because due to them not being on Raw, it doesn't really feel like a proper match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can a sinkhole just swallow up Sheamus to spare us the Orton/Sheamus feud please?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rusev's face in that picture. I don't blame him. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Come on kids, lets tell Sheamus to go away

"GO AWAY SHEAMUS"




*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*I'm just glad Taker and Brock are actually going to appear.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW finna be ass. Pretty crap build to Summerslam as a whole.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Dolph!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope they have some intense and chaotic moments planned for Taker and Brock.

Very very interested to see how this Raw pans out, has massive potential.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Going to be a great RAW, but a terrible Smackdown is my bet this week.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Please be an awesome raw wwe..Pull out all the stops!!!!..PLEASE!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Surely Brock and Taker have to have a confrontation of sorts tonight and not just cut two standard promos.

Might just be a staredown but after the brawl, they can't just be calm with one another lol, they wanted to kill each other three weeks ago.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope it's a gonna be a good show.



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Come on kids, lets tell Sheamus to go away
> 
> "GO AWAY SHEAMUS"
> 
> ...


:chlol


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm sure we will also see some kinda miz TV segment that will end in him getting beat up lol but also I really hope he wins IC title cuz he deserves it and the best option out of those 3


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

It's the last Raw that we will see Rollins as WHC. :frown2:

:cena4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This RAW is from Minneapolis, isn't is? It will be interesting to see Taker's reaction vs Brock's.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


This is how I get ready for Team B.A.D. hogging up the queen's air time.
:sasha2


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Brock said:


> Surely Brock and Taker have to have a confrontation of sorts tonight and not just cut two standard promos.
> 
> Might just be a staredown but after the brawl, they can't just be calm with one another lol, they wanted to kill each other three weeks ago.


To be honest I think it's a pretty much guarantee that Brock and Taker will be battering each tonight, remember this is the final Raw before Summerslam so surely it can't just be a staredown between the two?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This RAW is from Minneapolis, isn't is? It will be interesting to see Taker's reaction vs Brock's.


Yeah forgot about that, but Brock got a huge reaction when he came running down after Taker last time, so im sure he'll get a great one again.

Think this is the first time Raw has been in Minneapolis with Brock there since he returned.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sheamus with that dingleberry beard. It needs to go...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> To be honest I think it's a pretty much guarantee that Brock and Taker will be battering each tonight, remember this is the final Raw before Summerslam so surely it can't just be a staredown between the two?


No they will probably find something for Lesnar and Taker to play tug-o-war with :Rollins2


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

RAW opens with...


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Right, what am I looking forward to tonight then?

- Minnesota could quite possibly turn 'Taker heel in favour of Brock, obviously it's a very long shot, but it'd be something different to see 'Taker getting booed out of the building.
- NEW DAY! As with every other Monday I can't wait to see what shenanigans Woods, Big E and Kofi get up to tonight. *HEEEYYYYYYY WE WANT SOME NEW DAY!*
- Women's Revolution: Alongside The New Day, the prospect of seeing Sasha, Becky and Charlotte having good, lengthy matches since they came to Raw has been something I've looked forward to more than most in recent weeks. I hope there's a bit of progression within the storyline tonight though instead of Tag Team Match then Singles Match seeing as we've got the Triple Threat Elimination Tag match on Sunday.
- Saw King Barrett say "I'm Afraid I've Got Some Bad News" on Main Event last night, so I'm hoping there's more teasing of a return to BNB
- KO, Cesaro, Rusev: I'm expect gold from these 3 as they've delivered brilliantly as of recent. Hopefully Ziggler doesn't make Rusev, Hot Summer and Lana's segment cringey this week by spouting shit, just have him run out to a massive pop, and have him and Rusev brawl like fuck!

And of course...
- *Monday Night Rollins!*























Always looking forward to seeing what The Champ has to say, if he's to lose the title on Sunday, which I really hope he doesn't, I do hope that his final Raw as Champion until the next run is a memorable one for good reasons, not for something like getting embarrassed by Cena.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Curtis Axel had better get some airtime in his home town. Tonight is the night the #Axelution begins.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The last Monday Night Rollins ;(


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be an interesting show with Taker and Brock both there, hopefully they have something good planned for them.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


LOL YOU POST THIS EVERY WEEK I LOVE IT :ha


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> No they will probably find something for Lesnar and Taker to play tug-o-war with :Rollins2


Well that might be Kane who will be going after Rollins seen as he scheduled to return to Raw tonight along with Ziggler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


At this point I think it's time for an intervention. 

Of course by hour three I may be joining you.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


:maury

he ain't gonna have a liver left


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


Good to be prepared :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> No they will probably find something for Lesnar and Taker to play tug-o-war with :Rollins2


I still can't believe they ended Raw like that for Lesnar/Reigns :maury


Makes me cry every time :mj2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cannot fucking wait :mark:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Me and @A-C-P are ready for tonight :WHYYY3


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm so excited for RAW tonight. 30 more minutes of work and I get to go home. How can some of you be so down about RAW?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery

Raw is in Minneapolis, Minnesota tonight Brock Lesnar's home town and Brock is on the show this is gonna be epic

A-C-P no need for the vodka tonight as Brock will give us a show to remember


----------



## K - Double (Aug 15, 2015)

Cena confirmed for RAW https://instagram.com/p/6f63H-gFOF/


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

K - Double said:


> Cena confirmed for RAW https://instagram.com/p/6f63H-gFOF/


:mark:

:cena3

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:

THE CHAMP IS HERE!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins to get the upper hand on the go home show confirmed then.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for Cena to completely bury Rollins in three consecutive PPVs.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


That gif is tremendous.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

In


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Can't wait for Cena to completely bury Rollins in three consecutive PPVs.


Sad part is you are probably right


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh, Cena on the show tonight, and i was planning on saving all my beer to help me cope with Summersham.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

And of course the feud with Cena will help Rollins soooo much right?
Hopefully Rollins gets a beating tonight so he can atleast retain the title this sunday via DQ finish to protect cena.
But anyway Rollins will tap out again.

Where are the times when Rollins nearly killed Edge.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here for Taker/Brock

:rusevcrush :reigns2 :cesaro :rusevyes


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wouldn't it be epic if Kane returns just to deliver a Tomestone Piledriver to Stephanie McMahon and then just walks out of the ring?

WWE's new number one babyface!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The go home show should be really good, tonight..... But it probably won't be.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Last Raw before Summerslam. This better be good


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The go home show should be really good, tonight..... But it probably won't be.
> 
> [/IMG]


 
It'll be the same thing we've seen before. With the Network and it being free for new subs, they don't even need to try anymore.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJQ said:


>


You know, I don't even think it would be even that complex


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please give us a non-vomit inducing show tonight, WWE....


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's go!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar about to have a monster pop. They're in his home state, tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will New Day be the highlight of Raw again?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go Home RAW. Please be good! :fingerscrossed


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuckery Time!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope you guys are ready for this tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onMSfF6w7k8


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW Time I mean Triple H time :trips


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The authority opening the show.. Well there goes 20 mins.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Let the 20 minute Seth Rollins/Authority soliloquy begin! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Please give us a non-vomit inducing show tonight, WWE....


I don't think I've watched RAW for more than 4 or 5 weeks now, besides maybe the first 15-20 minutes before I went out. SO LETS SEE HOW THIS GOES :vince5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG What a way to start of Raw :mark: he's here!! Bow down people


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#DisOldBullshit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Monday night BORE with HHH and Steph promo


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the fuckery begin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good they are changing it up and starting with an Authority Promo :Rollins2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit, well that's the fastest I've ever turned Raw off.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Step looks nice.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I would do unspeakable things to Steph


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephanie's hair looks great tonight. :LOL LOL @ biggest Summerslam in history *


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

How is JBL legendary?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

john xena to open up the show


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Steph is so fuckin hot


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Shut up Steph. I'd rather have Rollins start off the show


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I got a present for you Stephanie.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm going to be 100% honest with you guys, I wasn't aware that Summerslam was this upcoming sunday :booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph with that straight hair :banderas


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh god, kill me now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw does feel just like Christmas morning when I was a kid, I know the disappointment is coming

:mj2


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

When will the Authority finally be gone? It's very stale.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah Steph. This Raw is just like Christmas morning.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

There goes Steph phoning it in again, im sorry bitch annoys me lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A 4-hour tour.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

How can anyone not love these 2? i mean come on.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So The Authority are babyfaces now? BECAUSE REASONS! So they're never going to get their comeuppance for all the bullshit they've pulled for the past two years?

But of course they're not. How silly of me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A bunch of sheep. "Say $9.99 you peasants!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Monday night BORE with HHH and Steph promo


So same old same old.

I can't let you guys suffer. Heres this






That should get you through most of the beginning


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Steph does look good though


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Stephanie Jenner anybody? ****** Alert!


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

steph looking hot


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Raw does feel just like Christmas morning when I was a kid, getting ready to be disappointed
> 
> :mj2


Merry Christmas, son.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So this promo is "Oh shit there's a ppv Sunday, let's try and sell it beyond Heyman's promos".


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol at Demi Lovato playing in the background of this promo


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The rematch too big for WrestleMania, :booklel, nice try Trips.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fuckin summerslam theme song :loweringangle


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Did HHH just say that the Undertaker Vs Brock was the match too big for Wrestlemania .... eh? lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did they just fuck up the graphics :ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

god their speaking over the music is so fuckin cheesy.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Correction. The match WWE so desperately needs for SummerSlam that they can't wait for Mania!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is the production team trying to cut off Stephanie? The fuck?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Triple H and Stephanie totally changed characters. No longer are they heel authority figures they're now tweener promoters.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hahaha! Someone don fucked up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Someone backstage is getting fired for airing that Seth vs. Cena promo too early :heyman6*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck off Cena....go away already. I swear Sheamus better cash in and win.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

so, Cena will be champ again...hoo, fucking, ray....Also, we're all going to time travel back to 2000 and whatever so the experience seems new instead of rehashed, stupid and lazy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The music is a direct result of when WWE tries to hard to fit in and be cool. Instead of getting epic rock anthems, we get cheesy pop bubblegum themes.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You know they could have interaction between all the SummerSlam contestants and hype the matches during the according segments, but I guess even they don´t think anyone watches all three hours, so let´s get the SS promo out right away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shill that ppv!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The Summerslam build has been so lackster. Lesnar/Taker because of their limited appearances and Cena/Rollins due to Cena's injury.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Couldn't Cole and company have done this better? Why do we need Steph and Hiatch being shitty promoters?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are they running down the card for SSlam? This is one of the strangest opening segments ever. 

Are...are they begging us to buy the show?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great, a smackdown rematch....


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

We get it.. please move on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao so now they are repeating matches from SD on Raw


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let me guess.........Roman beats Harper clean. :ambrose4 stays jobber


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jesus christ, this is annoying


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just turned it on, why are they playing music during a promo???


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why does this sound like a damn game show :kobe ? AND WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU GIVE AWAY SASHA VS. NIKKI ON FREE TV?!?!!? :fuckthis :MAD*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this actually happening?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

PUT THE FUCKING DIVAS TITLE ON THE LINE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How many contract signings has Seth been a part of :lmao. I swear he has been in about 4 of them.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Prodigal son"

:heymanunk2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I hate to break this to you, Paul, but outside of the context of NXT, you have never been and will never be a babyface to me.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST END THIS SHIT


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki will always be the Real Boss.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a 4-hour SummerSlam, so the first hour of Raw will make up for it by being an infomercial.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well here's Sasha first pinfall loss to Mrs Cena


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:mark: cant wait for summerslam especially after this


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

lol


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hulk Hogan's hosting brother.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is with this sissy-ass music promoting Summerslam? :booklel


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone got a good 720p stream? PM?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This shit sucks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

John Stewart? :kobefacepalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Garbage segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This over promotion is annoying as fuck.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We know already....please get on with the show already. God damn Authority


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Better than expected


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Four hours!?! Frak that noise! Three is okay. But four? That crosses the line, man."


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Steeewaaaartslaaaam


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jon Stewart should be fun.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey maybe if you guys could build feuds you wouldn't have to pretty much be on your knees begging us to buy the show.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hosting Summerslam. It gets worst


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

VRsick said:


> lol at Demi Lovato playing in the background of this promo


It wouldn't surprise me. God WWE, get some Five Finger Death Punch or Kamelot or something with some rock.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm cool with Jon Stewart hosting summerslam.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not sure what I'm watching anymore...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This is fucking hideous.

...and I ain't even watching!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The road to summerslam should have started 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Doesn't Steph sound kinda like a dude?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It starts here? Hmm, should've started a couple of weeks ago. :lol


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking at this..and being legit sad the G1 Climax 25 ended..I should've went to Field of Honor instead.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

This Bullshit's been going for 8 minutes, which is 8 minutes too long


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

2015
Guest hosts
:goaway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

John Stewart is not an inducement to order a ppv. Seriously. I like him, but no buys for that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We go from boring Authority to Randy Borton


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RAW opened up with a promo...how different


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least they kept it under 20 minutes :quimby


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Orton, boring.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hunter and Steph gotta put over SS card because the talent cant do it themselves? Fuck this company. unk3


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

No you fucking idiots! Sasha and Nikki should be at Wrestlenamania not a random Raw!
:trips7


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. If Triple H could have a child his water just broke for SummerShit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Stewart? why not.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

WWE is soooo lame i swear, please LU hurry up and come back


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Raw is rematch!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Borton


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> WTF is with this sissy-ass music promoting Summerslam? :booklel


Fits sissy ass Double-U Double-U E :cole


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Shill that ppv!


If they're gonna shill, at least they could bring in the master...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Someone please steal Saxton's chair.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jesus that opening segment was pointless. The Authority's 20 minute promos are usually pointless but this was a complete waste.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow. A nothing tag match!

Is it me or is it getting hot in here?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stinger Fan said:


> RAW opened up with a promo...how different


That wasn't even a promo. That was a god damn 8 minute commercial :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> Hunter and Steph gotta put over SS card because the talent cant do it themselves? Fuck this company. unk3


Its a 3 hour show. They will do it


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They're going to give Cesaro a jobber entrance aren't they..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is how you sell Summerslam in 2015? Announcing all of the matches in sequential order because you're too fucking stupid to create compelling storylines? uttahere*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> John Stewart is not an inducement to order a ppv. Seriously. I like him, but no buys for that.


But they're giving away free months to new subscribers. You're not buying anything if you don't already have the network.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Miss me yet?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A HUGE tag match to start Raw, Playa

(Insert Teddy Long smiley)


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

That was so pointless. Everyone knows what the matches are. Just an excuse to plug the Network.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wow we got an actual new match for once. Nice! *


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Don't forget kids. We don't want you spending $54.95 on PPV, so tell your idiot parents to spend $9.99 on the network so that when we go out of business in four years we'll have only ourselves to blame!"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

BuzzKillington said:


> Hunter and Steph gotta put over SS card because the talent cant do it themselves? Fuck this company. unk3


They can´t either. Since 1997 the show has been dominated by a variation of a McMahon family powertrip storyline. 18 years. :hmm:


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

How the hell is this summerslam supposed to be so epic. Besides Brock and Taker it's literally like a fucking raw episode...They better literally have Chris Benoit rise from the dead to make this shit interesting


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

So Randy isn't mad he got cost the WWE title last week? He's not gonna say anything or ask for another match? He's just gonna forget about it and settle for a tag match?

Okay...


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Wow we got an actual new match for once. Nice! *


Unless you watched Smackdown...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So much for Nikki losing the title at SummerSlam. :favre2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What can I say about that opening segment....Well at least this whiskey-sour tastes good

:thirst


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BEE DOO BEE DOO BEE DOO BEE DOO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just leave this here then


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice pop for Cesaro:mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> "Don't forget kids. We don't want you spending $54.95 on PPV, so tell your idiot parents to spend $9.99 on the network so that when we go out of business in four years we'll have only ourselves to blame!"


lol wwe is not going anywhere for a LONG time. They still have another 10 year minimum


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> A HUGE tag match to start Raw, Playa
> 
> (Insert Teddy Long smiley)


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

nightmare515 said:


> How the hell is this summerslam supposed to be so epic. Besides Brock and Taker it's literally like a fucking raw episode...They better literally have Chris Benoit rise from the dead to make this shit interesting


Frankly, Brock and Taker ain't likely to be epic either. Yeah, it'll be the most epic match on the show, but i'm willing to bet that pull apart they did several weeks ago turns out to be the peak of this feud.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Minus the siren, Cesaro's theme sounds like a divas theme. Like Paige's or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CESARO SECTION


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Now that's a Cesaro section. Damn.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Michael Cole is so annoying. I really wish JR was still here and Cole went back to being a backstage announcer.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The geico commercial with golf commentators whispering while a kraken comes out of the water hazard always cracks me up...oh, Randy Boreton is in the ring so get your pillows all fluffed up and on the cool side for the ensuing nap.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Evolution said:


> So Randy isn't mad he got cost the WWE title last week? He's not gonna say anything or ask for another match? He's just gonna forget about it and settle for a tag match?
> 
> Okay...


WWE and logic don't mix


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad Cesaro got a pop. 

Just hope they don't add Orton/Sheamus to SS.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MARKING OUT FOR THE FUKKIN COACH!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> But they're giving away free months to new subscribers. You're not buying anything if you don't already have the network.


There still are going to be thousands who do order it as a stand alone. I dont know why, but it still happens. Maybe some can't get the Network? I really dont know.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fat Owens Fat sign LOL


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

LOL "fat owens fat" sign


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kevin Owens And Sheamus' themes :trips9


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> They can´t either. Since 1997 the show has been dominated by a variation of a McMahon family powertrip storyline. 18 years. :hmm:


Yeah Vince creates storyline in one era and it happens to be successful. Then somehow he thinks it will work in every era, forever. Vintage Vince.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Tweet about this opening match using the hashtag #WatchROH "


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

It must always suck to be the guy who comes out then they take a commercial break. What do they do just walk around posing and shit for 5 mins lol?


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Tell you what, (bar Owens) I just couldn't be bothered keeping in the shape that these fellas get themselves in.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

KO just can't get booed...why is it cool to not boo a good heel? Can we agree to do something other than cheer for good heels, just doesn't sound right.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They edited out that botch lol.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cesaro - 2 Swiss 2 Quit


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

bob311 said:


> Unless you watched Smackdown...


*What is this "Smackdown"? *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to edit the awkward delay as the ref wouldnt let him cash in! :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This go home Raw, unlike other before it, seems a lot more big time and Summerslam is getting hyped very well. Maybe Vince is taking this Monday off?

And seems like Cesaro is getting pushed at a steady pace.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus/Orton uhhhfuckingain. :what


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE trying to cover up the ref/briefcase botch :booklel


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The long shot of Sheamus and the ref holding the briefcase has gone to heaven with be with footage of the Curb Stomp.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus is a good worker, has a unique look, and not a bad talker but I don't feel anything towards him. He is just there for me.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Now I love me some Cesaro I do. But I still don't get his character. One week he comes out in a nice fitted suit and for some reason shades on in the arena. The next week he's dressed like a prepubescent child in a letterman jacket and dre beats headphones.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Respect the 'hawk!" :hayden3

1-800-FELLA continuing to show his funny side since going all punk rock and such.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"I'm just fine with this"... says a pantsless Vince McMahon through JBL.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

So now are we gonna see respect the hawk signs next week?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Imagine the day Cesaro gets a good theme.


Nothing going to stop this man.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *What is this "Smackdown"? *


At this point they could probably just replay some old matches and save themselves some money, its not like they do more than the same 5 matches each week anyways :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*"RESPECT THE COCK!" - Sheamus*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lets not rush this match. It´s big. Good pace and psychology. :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Kevin Owens And Sheamus' themes :trips9


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just a preemptive "No I am not entertained Sheamus"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Kevin Owens the next Brock Lesnar:

EAT
SLEEP
EAT
EAT
EAT
EAT
CONQUER
EAT
EAT
REPEAT

I'm a KO fan by the way. Sorry I just had to say it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Randy being a dumb babyface. If I had a dime for every time that happened this year...


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

20 minutes in and i can tell this is going to be a bad Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton always has this look when he's with Owens that's something like "Damn, got to earn my money tonight."


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Cesaro is freakishly strong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love this damn crowd :mark:


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Cesaro!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheamus/Orton uhhhfuckingain. :what


Best for busi...oh wait, best for Triple H and his buddies
:trips2

and another ad break already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so happy that Cesaro is over.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

owens looks like a fan that won a dream sweepstakes to be in the ring with these studs


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Look at that Cesaro section, guys! We're really going to push him this time... we promise... just like we did with Ambrose last year!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CommercialMania Runnin' Wild N*ggers :hogan2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

a lot of posturing but it's good, they are not trying to do too much so they leave us wanting more. But god, it's not too hard to want more of Owens and Cesaro (just me or are his pops getting crazy?)


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Fking love /r/squaredcircle for starting this Cesaro Section thing!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

That ain't PG Owens :ha


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWE should be happy USA Network cancelled all their awesome shows and replaced them with total crap. At least they don´t look so bad in comparison.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandangohome said:


> 20 minutes in and i can tell this is going to be a bad Raw.


Any match featuring Orton and Sheamus, never mind the opening match, is the worst omen


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"So what's the deal with Cesaro" :austin3

"Cesaro is just too Swiss to get over with the fans" :vince5

"CESARO, CESARO, CESARO" - Crowd

:vince4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> WWE should be happy USA Network cancelled all their awesome shows and replaced them with total crap. At least they don´t look so bad in comparison.


Wait, USA had awesome shows?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens is such a good heel wens2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Kevin Owens the next Brock Lesnar:
> 
> EAT
> SLEEP
> ...


Same, and I found it funny whenever someone said he looks pregnant.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

About time Cesaro gets the hot tag.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


>


He's a real mans man. Dapper as fuck


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cesaro and Owens there to distract us from this being another Orton vs. Sheamus match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Wait, USA had awesome shows?


You know, that mis-matched pair of lawyers. 

And that mis-matched pair of spies.

And that mis-matched pair of cop & criminal. 

And that mis-matched pair of doctor & nurse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are they chanting "fat owens fat".. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Wait, USA had awesome shows?


They use to have Raw is War. Replaced it with some shitty wrestling show.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Same, and I found it funny whenever someone said he looks pregnant.


Hanging out?


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

They should be chanting "fire saxton fire"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"The uppercut train has begun." Nice word salad, Byron.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess Cesaro can thank his lucky stars that Kidd got hurt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Best for busi...oh wait, best for Triple H and his buddies
> :trips2
> 
> and another ad break already


ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAT CESARO POP FUCK YES


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:cesaro Delivering


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Natecore said:


> They use to have Raw is War. Replaced it with some shitty wrestling show.


:clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice botch.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CESARO NO, PLS NO BOTCHING.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Botchamania clip.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


>


*PIMPIN'!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Best of 7 between Cesaro and Sheamus, please!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ending was pretty sloppy. Botch after botch.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

holy botch batman


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Solid finish. Cesaro career over now. All it took was one botch. :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sheamus who is in Minneapolis Minnesota Shout to the people are you not entertained?

Berlino who is in his bedroom in Manchester England shouts at his tv no i am fucking not you boring cretinous street urchin


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Good match.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Man that match was going pretty good too.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol wtf just happened


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That didn't look good Cesaro :allen1


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Horrible finish :lmao


And way to have Orton steal Cesaro's thunder. Thanks WWE...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok well now why do I want to their match at Summerslam? To see if Orton can beat Sheamus AGAIN?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

:regal Did Cesaro just botch?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well that was quite the botchy ending.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Botch :woah


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The toenail clippings from any wrestler in this match have more talent than Reigns.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

y'all can say what you want but that was a really fun match. everyone is performing like a fire's been lit under their arses so far. there is a palpable energy like Orton's been passing out his stash lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro is so over :mj2


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Owens saved that botch. Great instincts


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey at least Sheamus ate the pin. Decent match despite it falling apart.

New champ confirmed.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

You can just tell that little botch by Cesaro is gonna be Vince's next reason for not pushing him. 

The guy is a botch machine! Terrible ring worker! :vince3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That ending was sloppy as fuck :lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Ok well now why do I want to their match at Summerslam? To see if Orton can beat Sheamus AGAIN?


for real


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah because we haven't seen the ending of battleground 32139371397 times now.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Taker rings bells, kicks balls.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Michael Cole we don't need you to recap this stuff that we already are aware of


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty good tag match.

You wanna have a babyface Cesaro go full steam ahead, WWE? Let him bring back the Unidentified Flying Opponent to go with the Cesaro Swing.

:jericho2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow when did this brawl happen? I really wish the WWE would have shown the replay of it more the last few weeks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Undertaker next.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Finally something interesting.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Ending was definitely a bit sloppy.

What a vet move by Owens to grab Cesaro's foot to cover up his botch.

Could have been better, but Cesaro continues to be ridiculously over so I can't complain.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Taker :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Eva Marie loved by the fans.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Michael Cole we don't need you to recap this stuff that we already are aware of


Well they have to fill the run time. I mean what are they suppose to do, have matches and storyline progression?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We go from Authority speaking to Taker speaking....no more promos!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Eva Marie. Loved by the fans. About to change. Is it Opposite Day?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

She's always been loved by the fans? :HA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Who says part-timers offer little unk2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing that recap another twenty times tonight :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"She's always been loved by the fans"????

What da fuq are they smoking???


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Neither Cesaro nor Owens can really afford to lose. Let's book them in a match against each other! Maybe we can do a stupid DQ finish! Who cares!?!"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

At least the E admits they know Eva is trash and she's about to get a push just for the negative reaction of it.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a botchfest. Glad the crowd played it out anyways.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I should be more excited for an Undertaker promo...but I'm not.

I think I may have been broken.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker promo... hopefully there's more for him tonight than just a simple promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Eva Marie loved by the fans.



Don't ever let the truth get in the way of what you are trying to push - :vince5


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

virus21 said:


> EdEddNEddy said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Cole we don't need you to recap this stuff that we already are aware of
> ...


Of course what was i thinking, that would just be silly


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I might just go to sleep for 2 and a half hours and wake up for the recap that will inevitably happen at the end of the show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The dead man up next :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"Always loved by the fans"


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Well they have to fill the run time. I mean what are they suppose to do, have matches and storyline progression?


:nah we can't have nice things


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> She's always been loved by the fans? :HA


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Always loved by the fans :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the older themes. Sweet!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Promo guy for Total Divas: "Eva Marie has always been loved by the fans."

Could've fooled me by the various times she got either no reaction at all or mildly booed during her first run on the main roster.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So they really don't think total diva fans watch wrestling do they?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They should book ******-Loser leaves penis match between Eva Marie vs. Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

I was actually drinking water when I did a spit take when the commercial said, about Eva Marie, "Loved by the fans"!
WHAT!? Since when?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Don't ever let the truth get in the way of what you are trying to push - :vince5


And I bet they'll portray the NXT fans as scumbags for booing the "hard working talented" Eva.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Eva Marie was always loved by the fan.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> So they really don't think total diva fans watch wrestling do they?


That much is blatantly obvious now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to hear voices in my head that counseled me and understood and all I got was a padded cell...some people have all the luck.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Suplex City vs. Druidia


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

goosebumps city


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Its Henry Kane!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I keep waiting for Leslie Nielson to show up.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Old school Taker Taker promo. Awesome.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They must have added the extra hour to Summerslam to account for the amount of time it takes Undertaker to get to the ring.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Loved by the fans...well, that's plural so therefore not true, unless you count her immediate family, half of which thinks she sucks.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jericho interrupts: EEEEVEEER


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Undertaker with the middle aged lesbian mom hair.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Baying for your soul!! Remember saying that in 94 Royal Rumble


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLUG CITY, BITCH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> John Stewart is not an inducement to order a ppv. Seriously. I like him, but no buys for that.


Should have been Colbert


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Taker - "Look, it's the first hour. I can't be bothered to come out there."


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Undertaker really does look fucking dreadful,not scary at all and looks every bit and more his age


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Taker but Lesnar should definitely win this one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's the weekly JBL buries PPV segment :jbl


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

What the fuck is this Summerslam song shit?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Do people really mark for this stuff these days? Bray Wyatt cuts better backstage promos.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"We made 3M in the last quarter on PPV's. We don't need that money. We need network subscribers to temporarily inflate our stock price."


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Live tonight here. LOL. You know at least one will be live tonight here on a video screen, probably both. LOL.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

That's it? :drake1


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Monday Night Recap


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JBL's sign is so ghetto sign guy disapproves. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JBL really with that sign :what?


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

TBF, she does have 2.2 million IG followers. Someone likes her.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WCW used that same purplish-pinkish lighting in the 90s :justsayin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw is John Cena's Nose :cena


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

jesus christ with the recaps, if it was freaking heath slater breaking his nose you know wwe wouldn't recap it at all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman Empire said:


> I like Taker but Lesnar should definitely win this one.


He's not winning though. This is WWE booking. This was all built for Taker to get his win back.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I keep waiting for Leslie Nielson to show up.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Evolution said:


> They must have added the extra hour to Summerslam to account for the amount of time it takes Undertaker to get to the ring.


Confirmed by Kayfabe News.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena's nose better positioned on the flag ship show than a work horse like Tyson Kidd. unk3


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Seth's final Raw as champ :cry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't there a Hogan statue ?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

LegendSeeker said:


> jesus christ with the recaps, if it was freaking heath slater breaking his nose you know wwe wouldn't recap it at all


Yeah because the One Man Southern Rock Band would had his ass bounced out of the company. :frown2:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins getting a statue in WWE Headquarters :Cocky


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hard to believe we live in a time where Ultimate Warrior will get referenced by WWE and not Hulk Hogan, lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The way Steph's eyes gleam at Seth..


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

John Cena breaks his frakking nose, we're reminded of it every five minutes. The heel that does it gets a shirt.

Do you think they give Cena credit for those t-shirt sales? Surely, they don't credit Seth...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HA ROLLINS WANTS A BRONZE STATUE ... I'm dead .... only with this face :rollins


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins wants something erected?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No statue of Hulk Hogan at WWE HQ? Oh


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sigh...Cena is winning now...great just great ugh fuck Cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What's up with Rollins' sideburns...?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean's pops have slowly been getting quieter....


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow Rollins is definitely not winning.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> They must have added the extra hour to Summerslam to account for the amount of time it takes Undertaker to get to the ring.


He can make it to the ring if he starts.....NOW! and he's off!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isn't there a Hogan statue ?


Who?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dean 'daddy jeans' Ambrose!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope Triple H Pedigrees Rollins at Summerslam and turns like he did to Bryan 2 years ago.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

crickets for Reigns and ambrose wasn't that loud either

wow this crowd sucks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Big Dog :reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns getting silence again.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

People need to start throwing other things at Roman just to keep up continuity


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Reigns still coming out through the crowd long after the Shield has ended, makes it seem like he hasn't let go of the fact their isn't a Shield anymore.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Rollins getting a statue in WWE Headquarters :Cocky


Statue will have which face

:Seth :Rollins :Rollins2 :Cocky :rollins :rollins2 :rollins3


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Dean's pops have slowly been getting quieter....


That's what happens when you're booked to lose every match you're in. Who wants to support a losing geek?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> People need to start throwing other things at Roman just to keep up continuity



Since he is feuding with Wyatt how about magic bongs?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> crickets for Reigns and ambrose wasn't that loud either
> 
> wow this crowd sucks


Reign's pop was louder than Dean's.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

tark1n said:


> TBF, she does have 2.2 million IG followers. Someone likes her.


Candle in the Wind sold 33 million copies. Popular doesn't make it good.

You could say the same thing about all the movies The Rock does that do big business. Nobody will watch any of them 20 years from now. Soulless junk.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Have to leave for Uni in just over an hour so it would be rather helpful if we could get to the Sasha Banks segments now.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Sigh...Cena is winning now...great just great ugh fuck Cena


Cena was winning all along. I mean think about it, Cena putting young talent over?... That just doesn't happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Reigns still coming out through the crowd long after the Shield has ended, makes it seem like he hasn't let go of the fact their isn't a Shield anymore.


Im sure he wants to but its Vince he forces him to keep it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns getting bitches comatose in the audience.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Might Guy said:


> Statue will have which face
> 
> 
> 
> :Seth :Rollins :Rollins2 :Cocky :rollins :rollins2 :rollins3



I can't decide I guess they will just have to put up 7 Rollins statues :Cocky


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> That's what happens when you're booked to lose every match you're in. Who wants to support a losing geek?


Exactly, and it's a damn shame.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

OH GOD. Ambrose on commentary.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

An AT-ST with dual Mini-Guns....damn


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

That was a good old school promo from Taker but I hope we see more of him tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Reigns getting bitches comatose in the audience.


And when the match starts the rest will follow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> That's what happens when you're booked to lose every match you're in. Who wants to support a losing geek?


It happened to Cesaro, Ziggler so I guess it's Dean's turn.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Candle in the Wind sold 33 million copies. Popular doesn't make it good.
> 
> You could say the same thing about all the movies The Rock does that do big business. Nobody will watch any of them 20 years from now. Soulless junk.


I didn't say she was good. I can't stand her. I'm simply responding to the "fans love her" comments.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Now that kid is online watch that browser become flooded with porn pop ups


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WTF did Ambrose mumble and bark before the break? Enunciate, dude.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I can't decide I guess they will just have to put up 7 Rollins statues :Cocky


Sounds like a plan :Cocky


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone else notice the Alicia Fox section sign during Reigns entrance?

Obvious troll.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose burying both JBL and Saxton :Rollins


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Time to piss and make something to eat to save myself the annoyance of watching not only a Reigns match, but a Reigns match that will no doubt end in a DQ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Reigns getting bitches comatose in the audience.












*Haha!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Harper time :harper


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are we just forgetting that Roman's daughter was involved in this angle or what?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"....but he moved." :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm ready for Ambrose to turn on Reigns already.

Getting tired of Cole constantly reminding us they are "buddies"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The state of Bryon...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I don't see Bray ever having "that" momentum he had again.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Recurring Saxton seat stealing!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Poor Saxton :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean is racist , he is making the black guy stand lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes! The no chair for Byron movement continues!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So did Bryon sit down when he was supposed to stand or something? The hell is this?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I love Bray Wyatts little Fireflies name plate.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at even Dean treating Byron like shit.



SideTableDrawer said:


> Eva Marie was always loved by the fan.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Saxton looked like he was about to cry, lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES AMBROSE! TAKE BYRON'S HEADSET TOO :bryan*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Saxton just getting sh!t on so hard


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why are they bullying Tom DuBois like this?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#GetSaxtonaChair :cole


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The Tempest said:


> Someone please steal Saxton's chair.


Well.. you got your wish :grin2:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Saxton just got bitched out of his chair and didn't do shit about it. ut


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:ha Saxton's chair :ti I called it :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So are we just forgetting that Roman's daughter was involved in this angle or what?












You were saying?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sit down Byron! _clap clap clapclapclap_


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Saxton dumped on


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Little nephew Harper.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambores on commentary is no different than Ambores the gimmick.Boring and shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it me or does dean sound different.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well if Harper just does whatever Bray tells him all the time. Their relationship sounds like marriage where Bray is the wife

:draper2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So are we just forgetting that Roman's daughter was involved in this angle or what?


We're supposed to have forgotten a long list of things when it comes to this program.

They probably don't want to remind women, who are the majority of Roman's fanbase, that he already has a kid.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Dean Ambrose selling the fuck out of there summerslam match this why fucks with him


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Is it me or does dean sound different.


Sounds a bit higher pitched to me, sorta a bit like his indie days.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I love Ambrose on commentary. It's so easy for him to talk on the mic, it's a huge shame he gets little to NO mic time at all nowadays.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Saxton just got bitched out of his chair and didn't do shit about it. ut


To be fair, look at Dean. He looks like he'd stab you for pocket change and after last week with his girl and The New Day he's not exactly down with the brown..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guess we're gonna have to start calling Saxton "Chairless Byron" :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Man, most of these wrestlers show that commentators are better without Vince in their ear all the time. Vince really needs to give them more rope and let their commentary be more organic.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I remember when I thought Harper was getting a legit push.

It turned out to be in service of that dumb Survivor Series stipulation match last year. That'll teach me for investing in a wrestler not named Cena, Reigns or Orton!


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Getting Bray a comfortable chair is probably not the most intimidating of actions...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> I'm ready for Ambrose to turn on Reigns already.
> 
> Getting tired of Cole constantly reminding us they are "buddies"


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This company fuckin sucks after summerslam I'm taking a spell until rumble. It's garbage watching this . Commercials every 5 mins annoying commentary same shit story lines fuk. These writers are fucking pathetic


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I remember when I thought Harper was getting a legit push.
> 
> It turned out to be in service of that dumb Survivor Series stipulation match last year. That'll teach me for investing in a wrestler not named Cena, Reigns or Orton!



Now you are getting it - :vince5


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> We're supposed to have forgotten a long list of things when it comes to this program.
> 
> They probably don't want to remind women, who are the majority of Roman's fanbase, that he already has a kid.


Yeah, all Divas have to appear to be available, even Roman.

Not hating on :reigns just :fact.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why does the crowd Pop so hard for the same 2 moves Orton has been doing for 10 years? I don't have anything against Orton, it's just strange because other guys don't seem to get the same reactions in similar situations.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair, look at Dean. He looks like he'd stab you for pocket change and after last week with his girl and The New Day he's not exactly down with the brown..


This is true. On second thought Saxton made the right move. Ambrose does look like the type to trip on bath salts and rob grocery stores in the day time with a box cutter and syringe needle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh crap good thing that local add was on here, I forgot I had tickets to the SD taping tomorrow night in Green Bay :ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't even watch Spongebob (or any cartoons really) anymore.

2004 was it's last great year. lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm convinced this forum is the only thing that keeps me sane during this show. I really need to take the money I used to spend on the network and donate.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Anybody who's ever been part of the Wyatt family." 
Cue Daniel Bryan "Monster" video.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Reigns' buddy" just sounds so degrading, like he's Gilligan or some goofy sidekick.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> He's not winning though. This is WWE booking. This was all built for Taker to get his win back.


Yeah that's what worries me, and this whole Lesnar being a beast thing goes to hell. How can an old man put him down when these other young guys can't? Sigh


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

bahahahaaaha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice fucking big boot from harper


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Dayum


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

That kick was sick


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Giving us 1/2 of the match we'll see at the PPV... Some things never change.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Did JBL call Harper Brodie?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why does the crowd Pop so hard for the same 2 moves Orton has been doing for 10 years?


Because he's been protected and treated like a star for a decade. If they treated him like most of the mid-card geeks and booked him 50-50, he wouldn't get that reaction.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Saxton doing commentary on his knees, ths fucking geek :lmao


A-C-P said:


> Oh crap good thing that local add was on here, I forgot I had tickets to the SD taping tomorrow night in Green Bay :ha


You don't have to ruin your life for nothing :cry


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm convinced this forum is the only thing that keeps me sane during this show. I really need to take the money I used to spend on the network and donate.


Can this help in anyway?


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Bray better be careful or Ambrose is going to bring him an Ottoman and a cold beer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maggle once again calling the Michinoku Driver properly. bama

And Bray can't hear you on commentary, Dean. :hayden3


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

ambrose sounds so sarcastic lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Look at this."

Look at what? Another Reigns clothesline?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

One day Harper will stop falling for that low bridge


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Saxton doing commentary on his knees, ths fucking geek :lmao
> 
> You don't have to ruin your life for nothing :cry



I promised my niece and nephew I would take them :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman does 100 clotheslines a match


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm convinced this forum is the only thing that keeps me sane during this show. I really need to take the money I used to spend on the network and donate.


Best thing about the Network is reliving the good old days. 

I watched a few Attitude Era Raw's on the Network before this came on and the difference is just night and day in every aspect.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This is boring as fuck..


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is trying too hard and his commentary isn't good.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke Harper is carrying this match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah that's what worries me, and this whole Lesnar being a beast thing goes to hell. How can an old man put him down when these other young guys can't? Sigh


That's what I don't like. Lesnar has been on a war path since Extreme Rules 2013. 2 years later you're going to stop that momentum to give THE UNDERTAKER his win back? C'mon. Taker beating Brock negates the whole purpose of someone beating Brock clean to get the streak rub. Now when someone else beats Brock it won't nearly be as special.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Would be refreshing if Harper went over clean, but that is crazy talk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems like this match is running out of gas.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Drinking game: Every time Roman Reigns does a clothesline.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

THey're pushing this whole brotherhood thing so hard between Ambrose and Reigns that its making me think one is turning on the other

I'm really thinking Reigns might be the one who turns on Ambrose. Reigns is looking more "lifeless" than Ambrose with this feud. It's like he'd have to tap into a side we've never seen from Reigns if Ambrose turned. He'd have to do something besides "just get angry" but Ambrose, he's really been the one carrying this feud with the mic.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Can this help in anyway?


Lucha Underground is awesome.

If anyone hasn't seen it, do what you must and change that immediately.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I'm a Roman fan, but anybody got a count on how many clotheslines he's done this match?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose said "wrestler" :vince6 De-push confirmed


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

He said Wrestler..lol. Probably getting yelled at.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I promised my niece and nephew I would take them :mj2


Will you boo Reigns for me?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm now convinced this would be a better feud if the 2 teams were feuding over who has the better clotheslines.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


> Will you boo Reigns for me?



I can do that :thumbsup

But :vince2 just gonna edit it out :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Harper with the Kryptonite Kick! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who the fuck told these two to have this long of a shitty match?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Regins having a great match tonight


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The only thing I'm looking forward to at Summerslam with this angle is Reigns turning heel a la The Rock


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> I'm now convinced this would be a better feud if the 2 teams were feuding over who has the better clotheslines.


Harper hits a good clothesline, despite not owning a clothesline.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

PurityOfEvil said:


> Soul Man Danny B said:
> 
> 
> > I'm convinced this forum is the only thing that keeps me sane during this show. I really need to take the money I used to spend on the network and donate.
> ...


They actually told a story every week. From beginning to end something was going on they would progress in and have resolution in the end. 

Ya know like a good TV show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harper carrying the fuck out this match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Fear Ambrose? 

Don't you mean....CERO MIEDO!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DIS MATCH BOTH DUDES KILLING IT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman Reigns chants :drose*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is awful. Even Ambrose's commentary isn't good. Please end this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> The only thing I'm looking forward to at Summerslam with this angle is Reigns turning heel a la The Rock



I'm afraid I've got some Bad News :barrett

Though I am hoping you are right


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great match!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> That's what I don't like. Lesnar has been on a war path since Extreme Rules 2013. 2 years later you're going to stop that momentum to give THE UNDERTAKER his win back? C'mon. Taker beating Brock negates the whole purpose of someone beating Brock clean to get the streak rub. Now when someone else beats Brock it won't nearly be as special.


Agreed. He should of just lost to Bray at WM 31 and ridden off into the sunset. At this point he doesn't need to prove anything. Just let the man retire in peace.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I can do that :thumbsup


:book


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A sweet chin music and a batista bomb couldn't keep Roman Reigns down...

fpalm

:cry

I like Roman Reigns but good God..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a joke, so Reigns gets 4 high impact moves on him and he kicks out of all of them, then he does a punch and a spear and gets the pin LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That wasn't predictable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4 can't get the job done but :reigns can. That booking.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That spear was dogshit


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

So again the Wyatts are just losers on Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice back and forth match.

Shame that Reigns' haters will still give him shit for it. :\


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"How physical is that match going to be on Sunday?" 
As physical as most matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesnt even hook the leg because his moves are so impactful.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns chants?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns always winning the matches that Ambrose loses :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Roman Reigns needs a better moveset


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't like what that finish likely means for Ambrose on Sunday.

He's either eating the pin or turning heel and getting fed to Roman.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Would be refreshing if Harper went over clean, but that is crazy talk.


You're asking too much.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Roman Reigns chants.

I'm about to start blasting Drake We Made It :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was a decent hard hitting match between Reigns and Harper, but it had way too many slow moments. They really need to pick up the pace for Summerslam.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4 to take the pin on Sunday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What is Bray doing:lmao

YOUR BOY GOT HIS ASS WHOOPED AND YOU WANNA TAUNT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I want Rowan back now to make it a full on family reunion


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Matches booked like this pisses me off about the 'E and makes myself ponder the question 'why do I still watch?'


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a stupid match. Harper's superkick into powerbomb spot gets completely no sold into jobbing on a running hug :lol More of today's version of 'wrestling'.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Reigns doesn't need Ambrose to win at SummerSlam, so Ambrose has gotta turn. It's the kind of fuckery WWE is known for.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I'm afraid I've got some Bad News :barrett
> 
> Though I am hoping you are right


I'm just trying to predict the obligatory Summerslam swerve (which I do like, by the way).

Doubt Sheamus would cash in, don't see what they could do to swerve Taker/Brock... Hopefully nothing with Kane, don't see them turning Cena, and not sure what else they could do.

Edit: as mentioned above, maybe a Dean turn... WWE turning him after getting over as a face wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Want WWE Network to be more like Netflix? You know what Netflix has? Official Chromecast support. No, real Chromecast support.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That was a decent hard hitting match between Reigns and Harper, but it had way too many slow moments. They really need to pick up the pace for Summerslam.*


Well I think Dean and Bray will add somewhat of a quicker pace, it just depends on how they lay it out and if they turn it into a brawl instead of a straight tag.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Roman Reigns chants :drose*


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

ROMAN REIGNS! Chant

YES


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

I hope Harper can wrestle Sunday after taking that vicious punch and spear.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

What was with that random Wyatt pose while my man Harper is out cold. Bray you guys lost.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not complaining, but why is Norm McDonald the new KFC guy instead of the creepy child-toucher?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

genocide_cutter said:


> Roman Reigns needs a better moveset


Lol Because in kayfabe wise those two are in two completely different leagues.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

After Sasha & New Day, I'm turning this shite off


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Norm Macdonald, finding his calling... as Colonel Sanders?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns and Luke Harper had a decent match and hopefully, on Sunday, things could get better.

The tag-team match is going to be fun at Summerslam. >


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

As Ive said before. I prefer South Park's version of Colonel Sanders better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :ambrose4 can't get the job done but :reigns can. That booking.


Ambrose gets the "job" done just fine, just not the job you want lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Divas Revolution :ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> I'm not complaining, but why is Norm McDonald the new KFC guy instead of the creepy child-toucher?


I thought something was up with the Colonel!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That advert for fios just made me remember something lol, I'm old enough to remember when America used to get movies like at least three months before they were released here lol. Just a silly little thing that jumped into my head lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit, the divas...time to go make snacks. 

Team Bitchy and Douchey...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TODAY'S FEMALE ATHLETES ARE REAL

:nikki


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BECKY :homer


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Tamina loses. Can we not waste a match on this?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky Lynch of The Submission Sorority

Never forget :mj2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky Lynch v Tamina? this is going to be sooooooo bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bored with this divas shit already.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I want a ride in Beckys Airship


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So that's why Stewart is there on Sunday. For filler segments in a needless 4 hour show


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL WWE trying to tell us about how a female athlete SHOULD be. You fuckers are the reason why they are called DIVAS you dumb fuckers.


----------



## blancosdos (Jul 31, 2015)

IM AMAZING 

"You aint never seen nothing like me "

Team Bad gurrlllllll.Sasha Banks will be one of the best divas and you can bank on that!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Poor Becky. Shoutout to the guy with the Happy Birthday Paige sign.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

"Divas Revolution" :ti Becky :Banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There's other divas on the roster. We really don't have to literally go through every match you can with these nine girls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought becky was wearing duct tape around her attire :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> I'm not complaining, but why is Norm McDonald the new KFC guy instead of the creepy child-toucher?





Hysteria said:


> I thought something was up with the Colonel!


Person answered their own question, because EVERYONE was creeped out by Darrell Hammond's portrayal.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Roman Reigns chants :drose*


Indeed! Great crowd tonight!


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Becky with new shorts :eva2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There's that SS song again.

I hope they use "It's Raining Men" for Survivor Series. That would really get me pumped for a PPV fpalm


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kick Her Lass Becky!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi's ass :kobe4


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tamia looks ruff


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just joined in, how was hour 1?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Submission Sorority (2015-2015)

You will be missed. :'(


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> LOL WWE trying to tell us about how a female athlete SHOULD be. You fuckers are the reason why they are called DIVAS you dumb fuckers.


"Vince, what do you mean, you tell me only to hire the ones i'd cram in a broom closet"


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I was sitting there thinking "Cue to the team who isn't out there watching in the back within three minutes..." and there it was. They literally do the same format for the Divas every single week :lol And there's nothing interesting about it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at not giving AJ Lee credit and giving it to the Bellas .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky about to be the female :ambrose4. To job to heels that are fed to Flair.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got home. Missed the first hour. Miss anything good/interesting?

Can someone give a quick recap of what I missed so far? If not - I'm sure I'll see 23823892 updates on what has happened so far on Raw over the next hour and a half when they recap it, haha.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't we just have Becky straight up murder bitches Mortal Kombat style?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky must win this intergender match!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Naomi's ass :kobe4


:fact naomi got a fat fat fat ass


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope Team Boreya has the night off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Aww, some people chanted "Happy Birthday" for Paige. That was nice of them.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Just joined in, how was hour 1?


Like a Ron Popeil infomercial, but with a Cesaro section.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Just joined in, how was hour 1?


Orton / Cesaro vs. Sheamus / Owens was good, with Cesaro getting consistent pops. Reigns vs. Harper was a nice back-and-forth match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Ref counted 3.....


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Christ so much screaming...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> > I'm not complaining, but why is Norm McDonald the new KFC guy instead of the creepy child-toucher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we have had Jared from Subway and old Colonel Sanders on that chopping block....my guess is Popeyes lady will be the next person to be in the news


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Glad that's over.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tamina lost. Of course she did


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Godway said:


> I was sitting there thinking "Cue to the team who isn't out there watching in the back within three minutes..." and there it was. They literally do the same format for the Divas every single week :lol And there's nothing interesting about it.


Maybe you don't get it: it's a revolution.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only acceptable result for this match! :fuckyeah


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Well that went pretty well considering it was a Tamina singles match. Nikki vs Sasha happens tonight with no build lol. Never change WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Divas matches are getting better. 

I just hope they have a plan beyond Summerslam.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Aww, some people chanted "Happy Birthday" for Paige. That was nice of them.*


Really? I missed that but theres a ton of signs there which is awesome stuff.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

"NAOMI IS RUINING SASHA" sign :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha/Nikki is probably going to be a DQ finish. I'd rather Sasha just win though.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

meh I could do without seeing charlotte, and becky


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Sasha wins against Nikki to set up The Bellas winning at SS.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha match later :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Doing Sasha vs Nikki on a random Raw w/o the title on the line...

Like I said Divas Revolution :ha


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why not put that damn belt on the line. Sasha please destroy that bag of trash


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I like these ladies, but they *really* need a better name.

But if they aren't sticking together for too long, I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can Charlotte please get better shorts. I don't want to see Flair ass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WWE continues to be full of incompetent fools, giving away a marquee matchup like Sasha vs. Nikki on free television. That was a seemingly braindead choice for Night of Champions. *


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Tamina was actually passable tonight. Match wasn't the disaster I thought it would be.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is it every time I see a commercial for Swerved, I see the exact same clips?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Only acceptable result for this match! :fuckyeah


:JLC3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish they would develop the characters individually, instead of just presenting them as a group of 3 girls.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can Charlotte please get better shorts. I don't want to see Flair ass.


She should wear full length pants, it would look better on her body.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Maybe you don't get it: it's a revolution.


So I'm told. And the competition is at an all-time high, which is why there's always one of the teams watching a video monitor of the match backstage. Scouting ftw, the Divas apply metric stats and advanced analysis to their winning formulas.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WWE continues to be full of incompetent fools, giving away a marquee matchup like Sasha vs. Nikki on free television.*


Yep.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


"Peas. Mmmm."


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why is it every time I see a commercial for Swerved, I see the exact same clips?


They aren't making any new episodes because of the talent complaining about being pranked. Makes me wonder why they keep promoting this show so much.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Why is it every time I see a commercial for Swerved, I see the exact same clips?


It's all they got. Unfortunately when a prank show like this is created, one needs an infinite supply of unsuspecting saps. WWE doesn't have this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>



"You better not have forgotten my applesauce this time orderly"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at not giving AJ Lee credit and giving it to the Bellas .


AJ getting the Hogan treatment


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> WWE continues to be full of incompetent fools, giving away a marquee matchup like Sasha vs. Nikki on free television.


Yeah, a match of that caliber should be shown at the proper time....Like 3AM on a public access channel.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> meh I could do without seeing charlotte, and becky


Becky and Charlotte are both incredibly generic and worse is neither of them are hot enough to make up for it. Sasha is the only decent one of the "divas revolution".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I wish they would develop the characters individually, instead of just presenting them as a group of 3 girls.


I agree. Develop Becky and Charlotte and Sasha as distinct entities from their group and I would be much happier with their presentation.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Rusev and Hot Summer :rusevyes


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can Charlotte please get better shorts. I don't want to see Flair ass.


She just started her hormone replacement therapy regimen. Give it a few more years for the estrogen to take effect.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

All Hail Rusevania!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


Taker may win against Lesnar, but Father Time is whooping his ass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat blonde in the Doritos commercial... bama4


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Mizark Henry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good God in heaven, the "opposing force is on commentary" is so damn overused. I swear to God I feel like we see it at least 3 or 4 times a show!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Mark Henry squash match and embarrassing the USA.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Somebodies gonna get their ass kissed.

That somebody is Mark Henry.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "Peas. Mmmm."


(More Nickelodeon, y'all.)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Herny/Rusev.......................UHGAIN. :loweringangle


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

NOOOOO NOT ZIGGLER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why the fuck is Henry waiving the US Flag AGAIN after he got his ass whopped by this dude like twice already:lmao:lmao:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

hahah merica guys get it because hes wrestling rusev so hes defending america i'm glad this has never been done before haha


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Just get Lesnar on so I can go to sleep.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> "You better not have forgotten my applesauce this time orderly"


OMG :chlol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mark Henry :bored

Gets pinned in 2:30.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Same match??? plus Lana with her fake accent only works as a heel for me.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:lol exactly what the hell is Lana doing here? Her plan is Ziggler? :ti that midcard geek has nothing on the great Rusev.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Mark Henry Vs Rusev... again.. lol why not just find some local geek for Rusev to annhilate


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god Henry again? Didn't Rusev squash him very easily just last week?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought they'd already done this whole "Rusev hates America" shit? I thought it was now "Rusev hates Ziggler"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mark Henry is the deepest character in WWE.

His split personality character is really underrated. :agree:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Wat? This again


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana >>>> Summer Rae


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"Somebody bout to get they ass beat" You Mark Henry.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lana's cleavage :yoda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry again :WTF2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Strongest CHUD to job in 3, ....2.....1...


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the fuck do we keep seeing Henry vs Rusev...Henry just smiles walking out knowing he's gonna lose and just says fuck it lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No-one stronger than Mark Henry :jbl good ol WWE propaganda


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Why is it every time I see a commercial for Swerved, I see the exact same clips?


Because they want you to buy the network to see the other ones?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Face Lana is so fucking cringe


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lana says Rusev isn't over him? Wasn't she the one flaunting her relationship with Dog Ziggler all the while Rusev was injured? This story is so fucked up. :sodone.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Spears said:


> Lana's cleavage :yoda


:lenny


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I was watching Body Heat on blu-ray so I haven't seen RAW yet, but apparently Tamina Snuka had a decent singles match? :wee-bey


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

nightmare515 said:


> Why the fuck do we keep seeing Henry vs Rusev...Henry just smiles walking out knowing he's gonna lose and just says fuck it lol


They all walk on knowing if they will win or lose, so.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see Mizark bringing back that USA-themed singlet. Shame it's not gonna stop Rusev from (super)kicking his ass.

:rusevyes


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Godway said:


> So I'm told. And the competition is at an all-time high, which is why there's always one of the teams watching a video monitor of the match backstage. Scouting ftw, the Divas apply metric stats and advanced analysis to their winning formulas.


WHIP, BABIP and dWAR are important stats to know for wrestlers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lana is annoying.
Summer, get her!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think Mark Henry does worse every time he wrestles Rusev.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rusev actually using the superkick effectively. He either beats people with it or it is used to set up his finishing hold. 

Take notes Young Bucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lana is horrible on the mic answering with that accent.

Rusev was the MVP of that duo.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

WWE thinks people care about Mark Henry in 2015.

The joke's on them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That Flag :rusevyes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Taker may win against Lesnar, but Father Time is whooping his ass.



You ain't lying. At least he's in way better shape than he was @ Mania 30 though.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Might not be able to get it on!" If you can't get it on with Sexual Chocolate, you can't get it on.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WHAT is the point of this GARBAGE


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

That flag is beautiful.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. Summer Rae wants to be like Lana. Can't say that I blame her.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I've got to get me one of those Rusev/Bulgaria flags


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> (More Nickelodeon, y'all.)


^ Damn errors

I need sleep, and fuck this heat.


*WHY DID HENRY HAVE THE FLAG AGAIN? WE ALL KNEW HIS BLACK ASS WAS GONNA LOSE!*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> WHIP, BABIP and dWAR are important stats to know for wrestlers.


Nah. wRC+ is where it's at!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lana in ratchet mode:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JUST BRING IITTTTT..... BITCH


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Que Ziggler Return


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Please retire Mark. The checks ain't worth your dignity.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> That Flag :rusevyes


I'm not Bulgarian but I'd buy that from WWEShop.com


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I was watching Body Heat on blu-ray so I haven't seen RAW yet, but apparently Tamina Snuka had a decent singles match? :wee-bey


She did like 4 moves and tapped in a 4 minute match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd do anything to 3some summer and lana. GOD DAYUM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere some barefoot fetish fan is rapidly fapping.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Lana >>>> Summer Rae


Summer Rae>>>> Nikki Bella.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

YOU!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If we need a Ziggler in this segment, can it be Dog Ziggler instead of Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Lana/Summer cat fight :rusevyes


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ziggy?




LOL AT LANA STARING TO THE BACK WAITING


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Incoming Bret Michaels Ziggler


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

predictable kick to the balls.....


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

I have no problem w/ Banks and Bella going one on one tonight. It's RAW. There's supposed to be good matches.

Due to WWE wanting every good match to just be on their WWENetwork we've suffered from Raw being a bit more lame as of recent. Back during the wrestling boom where ratings were 2x what they are now you never wanted to miss a Monday night b/c the titles could change/McMahon could get stunned, etc. It was exciting.

I don't think we've had a WWE World Heavyweight change on Raw in like 5 years or something crazy.... Yet had probably had 25+ WWE title matches on Raw, haha. 

I think Banks/Bella is a good match and if they ever put the titles on the line it'll do wonders. If it gets a great reception maybe they'll do what they did w/ Cena and Rollins... make it a big event they market a PPV around. However, they have to see how it goes in the ring first and RAW will get a lot more hype/people talking then house shows/etc.

The only thing that wouldn't make much sense tonight is Bella winning. I have a feeling it'll be like a Owens/Cena type thing though... where Banks will win tonight building Sasha up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Would be great if Lana's whole plan was to fight Rusev herself


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolph gonna be like a chihuahua attacking a pitbull.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*He's here to blow the world!*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Huge reaction for Ziggler


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Ziggler was late


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Well it's nice that Rusev and Lana can have their disputes in public, probably makes their home life a lot nicer.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off, Ziggler


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good to see zigs back.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Return of the bastard love child of Brett Michaels and Axel Rose :ziggler2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer punked out yet again.

WELCOME BACK, BASED DOLPH! :mark:


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody saw this shit coming....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DAT POP for Ziggler :banderas


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> WWE thinks people care about Mark Henry in 2015.
> 
> The joke's on them.


Hard to care when you have him job to the same guy THREE TIMES IN A ROW.

Remember when Henry was seen as a legit threat to Rusev?

WWE sure as hell doesn't.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

God dammit.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

The_It_Factor said:


> I'm just trying to predict the obligatory Summerslam swerve (which I do like, by the way).
> 
> Doubt Sheamus would cash in, don't see what they could do to swerve Taker/Brock... Hopefully nothing with Kane, don't see them turning Cena, and not sure what else they could do.
> 
> Edit: as mentioned above, maybe a Dean turn... WWE turning him after getting over as a face wouldn't surprise me.



Id hope WWE isnt dumb enough to attempt to turn Ambrose in front of a New York Summerslam crowd.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That would have been a hall of fame botch if he kicked Summer in the face.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That was a good kick from Lana. Well done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And that my friends is the difference between the AE and the PG era. the AE Ziggler would have tagged her with the super kick


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolph has had over a month to dye his hair and he manages to come back with that shit looking worse. :jay


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lana and Ziggler, the Superkick Sisters.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DID LANA JUST DO A SUPERKICK? :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad Bret Michaels decided to show up :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was good.

Lana don't take no shit:lol


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

RAW is TELENOVELLA!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Poor Rusev looking like a chump against this Ziggler jabroni


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So her plan was to just stand there and wait for Ziggler's music to hit? 

Not exactly a master strategy. If Ziggler had done a sneak attack, sure, but when the music plays, kinda takes away your advantage.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

All Hail Rusevania


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'll probably fall asleep before the show is over. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Ziggler was late


I know right. Segment was almost blown, it made Lana look foolish. 

and Ziggler looks like he needs a tan, he's skinny pale like he's actually been in the hospital all these weeks.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Ziggler could literally be built into a Edge type talent if WWE pushed him a little more. I've always thought his potential was there... He can do exciting matches, good athlete, and already has that spark that gets people interested. Just needs that bigger push.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Ziggler losing at the PPV? I would think so.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince "Are Rusev and Lana broken up for real yet?"


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

For a second there, I thought Lana's plan was going to be to kick Rusev in the nuts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Terrence said:


> Summer Rae>>>> Nikki Bella.


:nikkilol

Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see Ziggler get his ass kicked.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

God do I want Ziggler to get squashed at Summerslam.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I just realized this: Lana v Summer Rae is Vince/Dunn answer to HHH/Stephanie's diva's revolution.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

How in reality can a guy that weighs 150 pounds whoop a guy that's 320 pounds?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lana :yum:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow Ziggler hasn't gotten a pop that loud since he cashed in on Del Rio.







*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> And that my friends is the difference between the AE and the PG era. the AE Ziggler would have tagged her with the super kick


But given how this company books that would mean Summer would pin Ziggler in a match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ziggler with dat return pop.

Does it bother anyone else that this is Vince's way of trying to sabotage Rusev and Lana's real-life relationship?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Rusev goes toe to toe with Cena for months and almost beats him every match yet we allow fucking Ziggler to pull this shit off lol?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nice pop for ziggy


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If there's a mixed tag match at Summerslam..... I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice pop for Ziggler.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can Charlotte please get better shorts. I don't want to see Flair ass.


Omg I thought I was the only one irritated by her shorts lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fear the Walking Dead :mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The Lana/Ziggler partnership finally did something good :lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ziggler been juicing


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

She's a much better wrestler and is way hotter.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ziggler's hair is gross, why doesn't he dye it all the way anymore? Doubt anyone knows.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Terrence said:


> How in reality can a guy that weighs 150 pounds whoop a guy that's 320 pounds?


Because this isn't reality... It's pro wrestling. 

Rey Mysterio won a freakin' Royal Rumble entering 2nd. It's all about the entertainment factor. Size, athleticism, and even logic will always be second to entertainment factor.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633446734623047680
:booklel


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Also, was it just me or did Ziggler look huge there, compared to when he left?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Ziggler's hair is gross, why doesn't he dye it all the way anymore? Doubt anyone knows.


before his matches Ziggler likes to wash his hair in a toilet(after That russian chick has taken a huge shit in it) and then head to the ring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Glad Bret Michaels decided to show up :mark:


I think you mean Ramen Noodles


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Coach :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That ziggler/rusev segment was not that bad. And about the divas.
It seems they are kinda going back to shorter matches. But i do think this grouping thing is temp.
Maybe a few months.

Some of them will splinter off onto their own. And some will stay together.
I feel its going to be either charlotte and/or sasha banks that gets the divas title.

And with the rumors of an eventual tag division. The logical option is paige and becky lynch to get those belts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

COACH >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :cole + the other goons


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

The Coach


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*No buys for Coach without a random interruption by The Rock.*


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler looked like a loose canon out there.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No buys for Coach without a random interruption by The Rock.*


rock better make him sing some barry manilow!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought ESPN couldn't fall any further a few years ago when I stopped watching pretty much everything on that channel besides MLB/NBA games.

I was wrong. They must be truly desperate to cover WWE.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Abisial said:


> Also, was it just me or did Ziggler look huge there, compared to when he left?


I thought he looked smaller, but more cut.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good another awkward Ziggler/Lana promo where they have to act like their a couple


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

JoJo :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler about to job again like a geek.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Continuum said:


> rock better make him sing some barry manilow!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lana & Jojo next to each other. My brain can't process all this sexiness.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

too big for WrestleMania 

:what


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And excuse that double-word typo, I was lagging a bit. :lol

Watching Raw online instead of my TV.


*JoJo's fine ass!*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fucking guy marking out over his own return.


:maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolph rushing away to have a good time with lana


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

spinningedge said:


> Because this isn't reality... It's pro wrestling.
> 
> Rey Mysterio won a freakin' Royal Rumble entering 2nd. It's all about the entertainment factor. Size, athleticism, and even logic will always be second to entertainment factor.


I wasn't entertained.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Fuck You Dolph! You are the heel in this feud. Rusev crush you and have sex with Lana upon your broken body.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Ziggler's hair is gross, why doesn't he dye it all the way anymore? Doubt anyone knows.


Because bleach ruins your hair and your scalp, you can't keep doing it, the hair needs a rest or it'll just plain break off or fall out. Ask Rollins.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I thought ESPN couldn't fall any further a few years ago when I stopped watching pretty much everything on that channel besides MLB/NBA games.
> 
> I was wrong. They must be truly desperate to cover WWE.


They go where the money is in views and in general. WWE probably paid them to do a special coverage they are going deep into Summerslam no doubt. Hell ESPN now does ESports stuff quite often now.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't believe we still have 2 hours left. This raw has been so slow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This video package was cool, the first 10 times I saw it


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

How is this Summerslam getting so much press?! 4 hours?! ESPN?! Jon Stewart?!

There are like 4 matches booked and we're halfway through the go-home episode... And none of those matches interest me except Taker/Brock.

They could at least add some cool stipulations/gimmicks to the matches on the card. Other than the ME, it's a standard episode of Raw, but on PPV.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Also, was it just me or did Ziggler look huge there, compared to when he left?


It's not just you.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Lesnar's a once in a lifetime attraction." Dean was attracted to Lesnar once.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

All this Bork c*ck sucking


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lana roundhouse kick was sweet! if the kick was terrible, it could've tanked the segment, instead that's going on her career highlight reel. well done


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the waste the streak on Brock and now they are going to waste Brocks unstoppableness with the Taker.

Awful WWE booking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Dolph has had over a month to dye his hair and he manages to come back with that shit looking worse. :jay


Honestly, it looks a lot better than how it was right before he left for shooting that movie.

:draper2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> I thought he looked smaller, but more cut.


Huge was poor choice of words, his muscle's are definitely more defined now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> How is this Summerslam getting so much press?! 4 hours?! ESPN?! Jon Stewart?!


Bribery


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Why not just replay this package for the next hour and a half?

Honestly, i'd still be more excited for the NXT Brooklyn show than for SummerSlam itself. That really says something. This Taker-Lesnar match, as much "fun" as it could be, brings along with it a strong stench of desperation.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> This video package was cool, the first 10 times I saw it


Prepare to see it a few more times at 4-hour Summerslam.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm hoping Lana low blows Ziggs @ SS and reunites with Rusev. Get the power couple back together.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL "15months later"


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

How many times are they going to show this fucking promo?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The whole Coach and ESPN at Summerslam was supposed to happen last year but ended up falling through. So its not like this is unexpected...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"The greatest streak in the history of entertainment" 

The hell does that even mean?! I mean the greatest streak in all of entertainment? What does that encompass? Like could I go into comic books, movies, and TV shows for comparisons?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of this build just to give Taker's washed no knees having ass his win back:no:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> God do I want Ziggler to get squashed at Summerslam.


I do to.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That feeling of The Undertaker's streak breaking was truly something that we'll never experience again. It was a one time thing where if you watched it while it happened, you should consider yourself lucky. There will never be anything AS surprising as that ref's hand hitting the three with Undertaker covered for the pinfall.

An unreal feeling.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

NateC said:


> How many times are they going to show this fucking promo?


Tonight? Two more times.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> so the waste the streak on Brock and now they are going to waste Brocks unstoppableness with the Taker.
> 
> Awful WWE booking.


Pretty much .. They should've never had that match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No buys for Coach without a random interruption by The Rock.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> This video package was cool, the first 10 times I saw it


Seriously dude. They recap this same video package 20 times every damn RAW.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Catsaregreat said:


> Becky and Charlotte are both incredibly generic and worse is neither of them are hot enough to make up for it. Sasha is the only decent one of the "divas revolution".


i don't know if they're generic, but charlotte wasn't blessed in the looks department, and becky is a mess. i dunno, maybe i just don't dig irish chicks... or chicks who look like dudes.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

IC champ getting crickets.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

omg when is brrrrrrooooocccckkkk????


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SS looks like garbage sadly as it's usually my favorite WWE PPV. 

Seth losing to Cena, Dean will take a pin, Brock most likely losing for the 1st time since the Streak.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i agree on banks btw


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Ryback out to crickets


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Cryback...i dont know if i can stay awake....oh man...


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> That feeling of The Undertaker's streak breaking was truly something that we'll never experience again. It was a one time thing where if you watched it while it happened, you should consider yourself lucky. There will never be anything AS surprising as that ref's hand hitting the three with Undertaker covered for the pinfall.
> 
> An unreal feeling.


unless some day they turn Cena heel out of nowhere with no build up


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> SS looks like garbage sadly as it's usually my favorite WWE PPV.
> 
> Seth losing to Cena, Dean will take a pin, Brock most likely losing for the 1st time since the Streak.



So much :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> "The greatest streak in the history of entertainment"
> 
> The hell does that even mean?! I mean the greatest streak in all of entertainment? What does that encompass? Like could I go into comic books, movies, and TV shows for comparisons?


I think only the Boxcar Children and Nancy Drew would have Undertaker beat. Lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> "The greatest streak in the history of entertainment"
> 
> The hell does that even mean?! I mean the greatest streak in all of entertainment? What does that encompass? Like could I go into comic books, movies, and TV shows for comparisons?


"Entertainment" is just one of Vince's moronic buzzwords that have never gotten over with anyone.

It's wrestling to them. It's wrestling to hardcores. It's wrestling to idiots. It's "Sports Entertainment" to Vince.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, is Nikki vs Sasha the main event? I can't think what the main event will be before Lesnar comes out, or the Cena thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback vs. The Miz. That might be a channel changer.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> omg when is brrrrrrooooocccckkkk????


Brrrrrrooooocccckkkk? Lllllllaaaaaateeeerrrrr.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


>


DAMNIT!

Fuck it, I'm going to bed.

*GOODNIGHT, Y'ALL!*
(*stays awake*)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Wait, is Nikki vs Sasha the main event? I can't think what the main event will be before Lesnar comes out.



My guess is the contract signing or Lesnar/Taker fuckery


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man i'm so hyped for Lesnar's homecoming, i can't wait to see him come out and stand in the ring smirking for 10 minutes while Heyman cuts his usual "You can't beat Brock Lesnar" promo. Its just sucha treat to see Lesnar standing there saying and doing nothing, i mean nothing gets me more hyped up than that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

More matches with people who are in non-singles matches at Summerslam. No storyline other than "who can gain momentum" for a match nobody cares about.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheManof1000post said:


> unless some day they turn Cena heel out of nowhere with no build up


Yeah, that would be the second biggest thing ever but myself and many others never saw the Streak breaking coming. The thing with Cena is that we've been wanting it for so long, it's not really going be shocking but it's going give you that feeling of 'finally!' the bastard turned heel.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Seriously dude. They recap this same video package 20 times every damn RAW.


For some reason, every time I see your sig I think Ambrose's arm is Rollins' thigh... Making it look like they're assisting a drunk, naked Rollins :lol :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys, should I just keep posting matches? Feels wrong to leave you with this show


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Dean Cain with the Superman Punch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IC champion gets the jobber intro WTF


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

its a shitty movie, big slow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Shoe mini face turn to promote his movie :ha


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Show on commentary is usually pretty good. Hopefully its the same tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I'm a bad guy, but I turn so much in that movie"


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dean Cain... And...



.... Big Show


Why even waste the money to make that movie?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Kane is gonna return and help Taker beat the shit out of Bork resulting in Bork winning via DQ at SS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz looking **** as fuck.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

OH MY GOD ANOTHER FUCKING RYBACK MIZ MATCH....WHEN WILL IT END?!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Nikki Bella was off house shows this weekend because she had an issue with her back or something, so I think they'll do a quick fuck finish and another huge brawl.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Miz looking **** as fuck.


:lmao

This made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

C A Star


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The World's Largest Extra :ha


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

How can anyone not like Becky?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I miss Mizdow :mj2


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

The Miz oozes charisma.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

If he does win lets have the IC Title curse happen to Miz that gives him some kind of mouth disease where he can't talk


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Why should I care about a weak-kneed giant that beat down Daniel Bryan because he couldn't stand up for himself and turns heel/face every week and a mid-card heel that's treated like a total geek?

When Ryback is my favorite wrestler in a given program _by far_, that's a problem.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Takes off sunglasses. It was Liquid Snake all along! He played us like a damned fiddle!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ryback with the Brock start.

Just do 20 suplexes and they'll love ya 'back!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I feel like any time Miz is on screen doing anything there should be a caption under him reading "This main evented Wrestlemania one time. And won." 

It hurts to think about.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow...Miz actually not booked like a bitch so far. Impressive.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Friendly reminder that this fucking chode main evented a Wrestlemania and won.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like almost every match on this show has featured PPV opponents fighting each other in PPV preview matches. 

Not to tell you how to do your jobs or anything guys, but if you want me to think of these matches as worth checking it, wouldn't it make sense to NOT show them to me the week before the show?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at Cole dropping a "Reggie's Prayer" reference


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> For some reason, every time I see your sig I think Ambrose's arm is Rollins' thigh... Making it look like they're assisting a drunk, naked Rollins :lol :lol


Haha thanks, now that image will be stuck in my head from now on :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback is the third most important part of this feud over who commentates on Raw every week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show really should be an announcer. He conveys the storylines far better than the crap we usually get.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Miz has been great for weeks now.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

why cant i fast forward this shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Gender confused jedi :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Gender confused Jedi..

I'm beyond sick of seeing Big Slow in the ring, but put him behind the mic and he might have a career.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"This is going to be terrible!" 
-Byron, 2015


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Continuum said:


> why cant i fast forward this shit



I literally just tried to fast forward my dvr, then the message came up it was live TV :mj2


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Miz has been gay for weeks now.


fixed that for you


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know, fuck it one more


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Please let Bork be next.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

There is actually no story, NO STORY at all going on in the WWE right now. You have three guys who will be competing for the IC Title on Sunday and decide to have them trash talk each other about a movie which has nothing to do with Summerslam and their match at all. Just absolutely no thought or effort behind the curtain anymore.

There has been no story telling at all since this show started, I thought this was meant to be 'entertainment'

Also Big Show acting like a face at the announce table, WTF!

That's it, I'm done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*LET'S LET THE JOBBER WIN THE TITLE NOW. GENIUS!* :vince5


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Fat ass


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, another hour.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is boring. Time to post some random music:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If it wasn't for NXT Brooklyn, I wouldn't bother to sign up for the free month on the WWE Network to watch SummerSlam.

That's as strong a burial as I could give it without sounding hyperbolic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Eva Marie has always been loved by the fans


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Gender confused Jedi! I love Big Show on commentary. Retire already and get that man a headset.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*EVA MARIE HAS "ALWAYS BEEN LOVED BY THE FANS" :LOL :wtf :what*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brock Taker ending :mark


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Wait, why is Cena in the main event scene all of a sudden? Who's idea was that?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback sporting the Jaws poster on the back of his singlet. :clap


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Ziggler with dat return pop.
> 
> Does it bother anyone else that this is Vince's way of trying to sabotage Rusev and Lana's real-life relationship?


And you know this how?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking Eva Marie commercial. WWE is dumb as shit if they think we fall for that shit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Eva Marie is loved by the fans like Rorschach's friend to the animals.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Eva needs to run with that heat, that heat that she's getting is INSANE! She can instantly be an Ultra-heel by acknowledging those boo's and cutting a promo pissing off the fans.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Who's John Cena's favorite actress?

Drew Burrymore >


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *EVA MARIE HAS "ALWAYS BEEN LOVED BY THE FANS" :LOL :wtf :what*



Don't let the truth get in the way of what you want to push to your audience - :vince5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Here comes the typical "I don't care what you think of me, I do it all for you" spiel that Mr. Fuckboy gives us during every single one of his contract signings :cena3


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So, I realize Sofia Vergara is pretty old in real life, but she looks like she's 32 in that commercial with a 25 year old kid.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Ross said:


> Eva needs to run with that heat, that heat that she's getting is INSANE! She can instantly be an Ultra-heel by acknowledging those boo's and cutting a promo pissing off the fans.


Then she'll prove the fans right by having horrible matches and forgetting to kick out when she's supposed to.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I literally just tried to fast forward my dvr, then the message came up it was live TV :mj2


:maury 

:mj2 I feel your pain


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Don't let the truth get in the way of what you want to push to your audience - :vince5


*:Jordan I wouldn't even let that shit fly if they said it about Reigns.*


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

So Miz or Ryback gonna be IC champ after Sunday?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Don't let the truth get in the way of what you want to push to your audience - :vince5


Is this thread going back in time. Wait that means Raw will be longer! Nooooooooooo!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> Here comes the typical "I don't care what you think of me, I do it all for you" spiel that Mr. Fuckboy gives us during every single one of his contract signings :cena3


As opposed to the usual drivel that Rollins spouts out?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

New colonel isn't creepy as all. Hope McDonald doesn't get screwed out of yet another job as he's doing well with this.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wait.

Wait.

Wait.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Yup. That Eva commercial is still hilarious


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

lesnar rock was bigger -.-


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is awesome the authority back out again :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie looks great tonight!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Steph looks MILFTASTIC tonight...hair game on point

She needs some new cock in her life!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

looks like I made a wise choice by skipping raw and exercising up until now

Ah shit, steph and her bitch are in the ring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock/Taker confirmed to be the last segment!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Man Steph is so bad on the mic. Not everybody can be like Shane, ok Vince?


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

No one, by the sounds of it seems to be enjoying RAW. Imagine if everyone just turned it off, don't like it, SHOW them.

Damn..I really wish people would start taking action. I'm definitely not watching it..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is going to earn himself a statue.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

The thread for the go-home show to Summerslam hasn't hit 100 pages yet..damn.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock/Taker confirmed to be the last segment!


Brock/Taker recap package confirmed to be before the last segment!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

this hour might actually be good


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

**JUMPS OUTTA BED!**


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If this were August '97, Cena would reference Rollins' dick pic


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow. No reaction for Rolllins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth getting a statue in WWE Headquarters roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Greater than 2002's? I don't think so.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is sucking up! :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"The big guy's still hungry, so get your big ass in here and feed me more!"

I still can't believe a writer actually thought of this. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

"JOHN JOHN JOHN" - Seths annoying voice


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm even more disgusted that Fella is going to cash in MITB and win the title at Summerslam:jay


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So if Seth beats Cena but gets screwed by Sheamus, does he still get a statue?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They can't even try to pretend it's gonna be a good SS :booklel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's the greatest Summerslam every year even though the most memorable Slams are from 13+ years ago


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Twins rib :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The twinkies are beating the Yanks tonight...helping out my BlueJays!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie has been so bad on the mic tonight. Did she get into Cena's HGH?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

cheap heat??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *:Jordan I wouldn't even let that shit fly if they said it about Reigns.*


Nope.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Watertaco said:


> As opposed to the usual drivel that Rollins spouts out?


10 years is a hell of a lot longer than 1


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This raw sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth needs an anatomically correct statue of himself!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO YES. Rollins burying sports teams is amazing. Why heels no longer address the live crowd they're in front of still makes no sense to me. Rollins is the only guy who seems to do it on occasion anymore, between this and the way he wrecked Cleveland and 'Johnny Idiotface" :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ted said:


> Stephanie has been so bad on the mic tonight. Did she get into Cena's HGH?


♫Grrrrowth hormooone! *do do-do doooo*♫


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know, they really should have saved this title for title thing for two huge babyfaces like Reigns and Cena. Bill it "The Ultimate Challenge II".


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Some Mexican both lets go cena cena sucks .. Dumb ass ppl


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match is going to be like The Ultimate Warrior and Hulk Hogan back in the day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> New colonel isn't creepy as all. Hope McDonald doesn't get screwed out of yet another job as he's doing well with this.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

seth's a bob dylan fan?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

And the times they are a channnnnnnnnnginnnngggggg!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Seth dropping truth bombs


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> cheap heat??


It's called working the crowd. It's something 0% of performers today actually do. And it's why none of them ever get over.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Double turn at Summerslam with heel Cena unifying that jobber title... Book it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes exactly you fuck head Cena!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The sad thing is, Rollins is speaking nothing but the truth.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Is Rollins breaking kayfabe?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Rollins face turn starts now lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking A!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Preach Seth! Nobody likes Cena!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

He ain't lying....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rollins talking that truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seth talking about Cena holding WWE hostage with HHH in the ring.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Couldn't this be said to Cenas face by Rollins?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Agent Seth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth turning face tonight!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with every word Seth is saying. 

Did I write this?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The heel getting cheered when calling John Cena the villain :ha


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rollin going in.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"You're a disease, Kevin"


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao and paraphrasing Stallone classic Cobra. Great promo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth did it for The Rock!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark: :wow:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Incoming Cena poop jokes or something worse


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok Rollins is one of my favourites now.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Godway said:


> It's called working the crowd. It's something 0% of performers today actually do. And it's why none of them ever get over.


You can work the crowd without mentioning the local sports team


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

You're sucha disease kevin!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If they turn John Cena heel at SummerSlam it will make this SummerSlam live up to all this hype.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins speaking the truth...yet it'll be all for naught because guess what?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth The Great Emancipator!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Rollins gonna end the "Cena problem" that the SHIELD set out to do in the very beginning


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth preaching! :bow


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

He's right though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Seth is the cure. Remember when this guy couldn't cut a promo to save his life?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao this is actually pretty good, Seth dropping those truth bombs


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> "You're a disease, Kevin"


♫Brrr Home Alooone! *do do-do doooo*♫


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

EPIC LINE!

Dudes nickname should be "The Cure"...........


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins deserves his statue after this GOAT promo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JAHN


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins hating on Bryan now!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow This is actually a good promo. Cue Cena to cut a screaming promo to make you forget everything Rollins just said :cena3*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rappappadoooooooo!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

And cue shit spewing Cena


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh god here's fuckboy Cena 

uttahere


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOHHN CENA SUUUUCKSSSS


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Seth is doing great tonight. Shame Cena is coming down to ruin it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

John Cena's nose

John Cena's nose

John Cena's nose

:trips9


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seth is aiming low. He's the champion and he wants the US title so much. That logic does not wash with me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Cena would come out with a mask:sad:


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

ZOMG ORANGE SHIRT!!! Never saw that shade of orange before

Miami Hurricanes colors


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Need to do a Bryan heel heat joke before Cena comes out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'm even more disgusted that Fella is going to cash in MITB and win the title at Summerslam:jay


You're right.

I actually forget all about Sheamus & his briefcase unless he's shown or mentioned.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao Fuck even Cenas nose doesn't sell


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheManof1000post said:


> Rollins gonna end the "Cena problem" that the SHIELD set out to do in the very beginning


Would be hilarious we find out this was the Shields master plan all along


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably Seth's best promo. This is great.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Cena turning heel and joining the Authority at SS


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel like :cena2 is going for the bury on this promo


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That shirt is hilarious because my friends and I always laugh at how he runs to the ring... His legs move in such a goofy manner.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

haha, the only thing they booed was the Daniel Bryan line


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm Cena that orange and green doesn't look good on that little towel there


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> You can work the crowd without mentioning the local sports team


Or you can wake the crowd up and get them invested in what you're saying/doing by trolling them about their sports teams. Or anything that is relevant to that region. Heyman said it best "Know your audience"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Take your hat off Cena and show that black eye.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

John NOSE he's winning on Sunday :creepytrips


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Even Cena's nose doesn't sell! Sorry Seth!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena looks completely retarded. Dumbass clothes.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

God bless Rollins


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cena comes out to boos, and awkwardness ensues. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Only Cena can take "Cena sucks" and use it to slight the other guy. K.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This is the problem with Seth. At times he can cut a good promo but he completely ruins it by making It longer than it has to be. Should of stopped the promo before the Tough Enough part.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Just sucks knowing Seth wont beat Cena..it will be Cena winning or Seth winning but it wont be clean


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> You know, they really should have saved this title for title thing for two huge babyfaces like Reigns and Cena. Bill it "The Ultimate Challenge II".


*YAAAAS!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *:wow This is actually a good promo. Cue Cena to cut a screaming promo to make you forget everything Rollins just said :cena3*



:lmao not even 30 seconds in


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is so bad.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

But we were saying Thank You Rollins for the past several weeks and nobody wants to imitate you fucktard


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Start a Seth chant you bastards.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they made seth do the DB part, so he would have some heat


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Only Cena can take "Cena sucks" and use it to slight the other guy. K.


*He's right though :draper2*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck Cena, more old school Ministry:


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

nice shirt asshole


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Continue to make Seth look like a geek, Cena. Thanks. So glad you devalue everyone you work with and you drag the title down with it.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

utcher in the future seth! utcher it in!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Michael Jackson should have used Cena's nose surgeon.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl of course we have to take a timeout to suck HHH's dick. What a fucking dope you are Cena.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cena fucked up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena botched on the mic! :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A Cena Wannabee?

Kind of like Cena is a wannabe rapper or wannabe The Rock?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Champ is here baby. Rollins sucks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm hungry as fuck too, and I just ate!

Tonight kinda sucks, all around. lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena stop yelling in every promo now Christ


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Then she'll prove the fans right by having horrible matches and forgetting to kick out when she's supposed to.


And then she can say she's the best woman's wrestler ever, more heat.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Cena poopin' on Seth.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Real champ is there? So he's under the ring where John pointed?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Godway said:


> Or you can wake the crowd up and get them invested in what you're saying/doing by trolling them about their sports teams. Or anything that is relevant to that region. Heyman said it best "Know your audience"


But how is that "knowing your audience" when that works anywhere?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth Gallins.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

All this promo is doing is making it out like Cena should be the Authority heel and Rollins should be chasing him as the rebel face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is way too egotistical.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Well no poop jokes yet. Cena actually seems pretty pissed. I like angry Cena, makes me want heel Cena more. 

Give me the Prototype damnit!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Knee him again!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

"And maybe just maybe, I botch all of my lines tonight Seth!"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

B.A Star John! Why are you threatening to break someone's ligaments? 

:cry


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I was about to cringe so bad... I thought he was going to say, "maybe I should break... YOUR FACEEEE"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was he reading lines when he was looking down?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did he just read off his arm? :cena4


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This match will be "To the Pain."


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Cena looks like a right gay rainbow PG bitch in that shirt... oh wait... that's what he is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Maybe I'm not Superman"

Keep telling yourself that, John Boy. :supercena


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No way Cena.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

How the hell is Cena supposed to be a face lol, he sounds like such an asshole.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol Cena trolling the living fuck out of the IWC


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiroshi "Cenawinslol" Cenahashi.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

:ha


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

john, will you ever say anything new? Or at least in a new way?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AND I MISSED WHAT SETH SAID!!!!*

:batista3


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> But how is that "knowing your audience" when that works anywhere?


Because it's speaking directly to them. It's 'going off script' in a way, because you're talking TO the audience. Not just coming across as reading off of cue cards where you're going to say the same shit regardless of who the crowd is or what they're doing. 

Practically no one has this mentality anymore and it's why this is the single worst generation of mic workers I've ever seen.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Real champ is there? So he's under the ring where John pointed?


Hornswaggle? 

No, John, this goes back to you coming to the ring and crying for the title again like a little bitch.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Why is Cena a face? Or, HOW is he a face? It just makes no sense.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

why is Cena cutting a heel promo


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Damn, the botches keep on coming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao not even 30 seconds in


*"I designed this stuff MONTHS AGO because I didn't think there'd be a chance in hell I'd get close to that thing until CAPTAIN BORING opened his mouth!" 

Cena just pulled back the curtain and straight up said they had to put me here because your reign sucks so bad :ha*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena the heel


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cena does have a massive ego though


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H is getting mad now!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it me or does John Cena sound like Oprah when he keeps screaming "The Champ is Here!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena is way too egotistical.


:vince7 "_why won't any of you like John_"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is actually a good promo.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

No offense if anyone here owns it, but I can't believe that guy in the crowd actually paid for that "9.99" network tee


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH looks like he's about ready to go at Cena.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Have a feeling triple h will cost Cena the match


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Giving Cena credit. Good promo.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena making Rollins his bitch YASSSSSSSSSS spittin' fire.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins promo was way better than Cena's. Rollins went hard in the paint.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Cena just completely burrying and lowering Rollins does nothing for either guy


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First time I can remember the table surviving a signing


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

HHH w/ a glorious facial expression right now


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

no buys


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow....Cena is an asshole.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cena holding down the trigger


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was a great fucking promo with a fantastic "Oh Snap" ending


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "Maybe I'm not Superman"
> 
> Keep telling yourself that, John Boy. :supercena


Well Cena, tell us something: Do you bleed? You will


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I actually want Cena to win now.:booklel


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena planting those Rollins vs HHH seeds


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena is not going to win the title.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

What an awesome promo.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth Rollins is a lame duck champion. :cena3


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So I don't get it... I thought he just said that he might not be cleared to wrestle this weekend.

Usually I don't miss much by typing on the forums.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Seth Rollins win thank to HHH on sunday


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that went better then I thought it would.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena real is a cancer to this fucking company


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena tore Rollins to shreds. Would say it was a great back and forth but Cena went harder :mj2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Why is Cena a face? Or, HOW is he a face? It just makes no sense.


He's an unlikeable cunt


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Seth just got ether'd :mj2


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That was pretty good from Cena.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This Sunday, I'mma STFU in the A.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was an excellent promo by cena


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena owned that promo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena about to get shit on by the NY crowd at SS.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LESNAR ESPN :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

More focused than ever before :cole :cena5


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

The_It_Factor said:


> No offense if anyone here owns it, but I can't believe that guy in the crowd actually paid for that "9.99" network tee


They gave it to him for free so his Pentagon Jr shirt wouldn't be seen on camera. Naw, just kidding


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ in a fucking sidecar, another Snackbreak title match? Are they trying to kill us with first degree brain slaughter?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Cena's promo wasn't bad in terms of actual execution of script and whatnot.. but it was AWFUL in terms of kayfabe and face/heel dynamic. 

This fucker just cut more of a heel promo than most heels on the roster do! "Top face" my fat ass.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

That was incredible. Truth bombs dropped left and right, Summerslam is going to be epic


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena being champion again

There aren't enough fpalm's I could post.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good promo by Cena. Really good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Same old Cena. It is really sad.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Nikki vs Sasha is a dream match. I had to turn RAW back on for it. I hope it gets good time but its just gonna end in all the teams brawling probably after a DQ/No Contest..*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only 2 faces can cuss :cena4 :reigns.

Please like them now! :vince7


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Man that is how you cut a promo to get people invested in a match. Both men were great on the mic. I don't want see anyone say Rollins isn't good on the mic after tonight. If only Rollins was booked better though... A win against Cena could change that though.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao, Cena would literally be the best organic heel in history, he could shoot so hard from all the real life shit people hate him for and get absolute mega heat. Seth comes out and cuts a decent shoot promo and Cena literally just comes out and says fuck you I'm John Cena and I'm winning and there ain't shit you can do about it lol


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

It's been a sorry show, but that was a good segment. Props to Cena and Rollins


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth Rollins got destroyed, demolished, fucked in the ass.

:ha


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cena about to get shit on by the NY crowd at SS.


That's going to be the only thing to look forward to when he wins :HA

Don't let us down New York!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ofcourse Cenas opponent is never allowed to reply...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> John Cena being champion again
> 
> There aren't enough fpalm's I could post.


Don't worry, he (Cena) will lose the belt to Shelton Benjamin at WM32


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Cesaro botch in the ring, and Cena fumbling his words on the mic, the world is ending! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I have no idea what is going to happen at Summerslam... well besides Cena winning. But how do they do that without completely burying Rollins... They're burying Rollins, aren't they?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

After that promo Triple H may as well help Cena win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a good promo, I just hate it when the heel has to stand there and never interject. It takes me out of the moment a little because it's not realistic. Seth should have slapped Cena or punched him in the nose.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus that brief fumble. Not bad cena....Not bad at all.
But i still dont want you to break flairs record.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The chick from Modern Family looks really weird in these Domino's commercials


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was not a good promo by Cena. All he did was show what a corporate dope he is, he was the one coming across as the Authority heel bitch, not Rollins. Rollins wasn't the one sitting there sucking HHH's dick as a face. 

This is another prime example of why the Authority is so terrible. That segment made no sense from a heel/face dynamic.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

nightmare515 said:


> Lmao, Cena would literally be the best organic heel in history, he could shoot so hard from all the real life shit people hate him for and get absolute mega heat. Seth comes out and cuts a decent shoot promo and Cena literally just comes out and says fuck you I'm John Cena and I'm winning and there ain't shit you can do about it lol


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> I have no idea what is going to happen at Summerslam... well besides Cena winning. But how do they do that without completely burying Rollins... They're burying Rollins, aren't they?


Seth Rollins' good heel work will prevent him from getting buried when he takes the L at SummerSlam. :curry2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please let The Boss come out to her theme!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RIP Rollins.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Don't worry, he (Cena) will lose the belt to Shelton Benjamin at WM32


I'd settle for another Big Show run than Cena again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That was a good promo, I just hate it when the heel has to stand there and never interject. It takes me out of the moment a little because it's not realistic. Seth should have slapped Cena or punched him in the nose.


Well Seth had that long soliloquy earlier with no interruption so I didn't mind Cena getting the same.

Let's get the New Day out here so I can go to bed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There's that guy that bitches about every thing... Darren.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Fans making million dollar moves, "Oh, we're on camera," stop dancing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

XDarkholmeX said:


> That was pretty good from Cena.





ikarinokami said:


> that was an excellent promo by cena


Always great when he's the one that gets the better of the other guy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

omfg new day

uttahere


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

new day save the fuckin show


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day! :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Another pointless match of tag teams that accomplishes exactly nothing except making us more and more tired of seeing them at all.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day :dance


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ted said:


> Please let The Boss come out to her theme!


Had a dream she never used it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks! :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

nightmare515 said:


> Lmao, Cena would literally be the best organic heel in history, he could shoot so hard from all the real life shit people hate him for and get absolute mega heat. Seth comes out and cuts a decent shoot promo and Cena literally just comes out and says fuck you I'm John Cena and I'm winning and there ain't shit you can do about it lol


But if Cena were heel he couldn't do that because heels aren't allowed to win clean (except Brock)... And if Cena DID win clean as a heel, people would have a level 10 nuclear meltdown.

Cena cuts great promos. People complain too much about him not acting enough like a "good guy" in his promos... Well, neither did Michaels, Mankind, Austin, Rock, etc. It's sort of comical, actually. If Rock is arrogant as a face, it's because he's a good talker. If Austin buries his competition as a face, it's because he's a good talker... If Cena does it, he sucks and "doesn't know how to act like a face" as if it's 1985... Then, it he DOES cut a 1985 face promo, he's "acting like superman".

Quite unfortunate indeed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The tag division gets absolutely no heat at all until New Day does anything. They're like an adrenaline shot to the heart of an OD'ing Uma Thurman that is tag team wrestling in 2015.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

How did we ever get from everyone yelling New Day Sucks to New Day Rocks is amazing.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

My god


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xaiver needs to be out yelling commentary from ringside for all matches and segments :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Kofi dance! :dance


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

New Day being awesome yet again. Can't believe how much I've come to love these guys when I hated New Day during its debut!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

My boy BIG E


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus just throwing people! :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I dare say that The New Day can never be lame with that awesome wordplay. :jericho2

Damn it Xavier, you broke the combo. >:3


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm sure this won't turn into a clusterfuck


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> But if Cena were heel he couldn't do that because heels aren't allowed to win clean (except Brock)... And if Cena DID win clean as a heel, people would have a level 10 nuclear meltdown.
> 
> Cena cuts great promos. People complain too much about him not acting enough like a "good guy" in his promos... Well, neither did Michaels, Mankind, Austin, Rock, etc. It's sort of comical, actually. If Rock is arrogant as a face, it's because he's a good talker. If Austin buries his competition as a face, it's because he's a good talker... If Cena does it, he sucks and "doesn't know how to act like a face" as if it's 1985... Then, it he DOES cut a 1985 face promo, he's "acting like superman".
> 
> Quite unfortunate indeed.


Cena should give the IWC what they want and bring the Prototype back.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Titus tossed that guy! :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The return of midget bullshit


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

That was an awful match. Wow.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Xavier is too much :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Ugly botch on the finish


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

What was that?? Botchamania is running wild :ha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I do love watching Titus rag doll these geeks. They should just have him do that for several minutes every week. Guarantee he'd get over like nobody's business.

He's a talented guy. Underrated on the mic. Unfortunately, he's not a great worker and he's a bit too old for the company to push beyond a mid-card level.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

shitty west coast pop.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well that was a big waste of time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The same pointless tag matches every week


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

WOODS VS. TORITO PLZ


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

So tonight we have got every summer slam match just in a different form so I am 100 percent sure next match will be Neville against either Barrett or stardust


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Hol' it down!" LOL New Day has been watching some Smack/URL rap battles. I love New Day more and more every week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Don't worry, he (Cena) will lose the belt to Shelton Benjamin at WM32


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

dog ziggler loves to have fun, maggle!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev was trying to protect Summer Rae!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Xavier vs Dorito was memorable.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> But if Cena were heel he couldn't do that because heels aren't allowed to win clean (except Brock)... And if Cena DID win clean as a heel, people would have a level 10 nuclear meltdown.
> 
> Cena cuts great promos. People complain too much about him not acting enough like a "good guy" in his promos... Well, neither did Michaels, Mankind, Austin, Rock, etc. It's sort of comical, actually. If Rock is arrogant as a face, it's because he's a good talker. If Austin buries his competition as a face, it's because he's a good talker... If Cena does it, he sucks and "doesn't know how to act like a face" as if it's 1985... Then, it he DOES cut a 1985 face promo, he's "acting like superman".
> 
> Quite unfortunate indeed.


It's simple.

*FUCK CENA*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day deserved more tv time than that. I fear they get stuck on the pre show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> The return of midget bullshit


Torito's not all bad. Don't you remember this gem?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

As if this card couldn't get any worse....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, even without the Green Arrow get up, Amell is the coolest looking guy in that match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Another video recap!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> New Day deserved more tv time than that. I fear they get stuck on the pre show.


waaa? 4 hours of Summerslam and New Day is on the preshow?!!??!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Amell turns heel at SummerSlam.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

He's not a sports entertainer, he's just a regular actor. How could he possibly be in a match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> New Day deserved more tv time than that. I fear they get stuck on the pre show.


There cannot be a preshow with this 4 hour show. I can't even stick around for this three hour one after I got the New Day.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

It has gotta feel pretty shitty if you don't have a spot working the 4 hour long PPV (Sandow, Axel, Swagger,..)

Wonder who makes the Panel??


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> There cannot be a preshow with this 4 hour show.


Anything is possible in WWE, no matter how absurd or illogical.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ziggler came back to lose to Rusev.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

So Sasha vs Nikki is the last match of the show? Sweet. Does that mean they main evented Raw?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

ONEWAY said:


> It has gotta feel pretty shitty if you don't have a spot working the 4 hour long PPV (Sandow, Axel, Swagger, Barrett...)
> 
> Wonder who makes the Panel??


Barrett's in that awful match with Stardust


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Beast Incarnate?
The Beast Intrucknate?
The Beast Invannate?
The Beast InMopednate?

Who in the hell is Nate?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish they would Lemi Dovato.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ONEWAY said:


> It has gotta feel pretty shitty if you don't have a spot working the 4 hour long PPV (Sandow, Axel, Swagger, Barrett...)
> 
> Wonder who makes the Panel??


Barrett is teaming with Stardust.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow those comics look like they are targeted towards 6-9 year olds.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else hoping Black Canary and The Flash make run-ins?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

If they insist on giving axel and sandow a comedy gimmick from a past act, give them demolition. Here comes the axel, there goes the smashdow, they're demolition, etc.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Steven Amell looks like someone that yells at their wife in public.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This comic book shit is cringeworthy


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Not anything pumps me up for Brock/Taker like listening to Demi Lovato


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool for the Summer :lmao

I can just imagine Steve Austin working Summerslam with that pansy bullshit playing during the show :rolleyes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Wow those comics look like they are targeted towards 6-9 year olds.


That's pretty much the point. I'm not going to lie though the artwork is nice.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Ted said:


> Barrett is teaming with Stardust.





The_It_Factor said:


> Barrett's in that awful match with Stardust



I know, sorry just caught that ;/


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

amell's going to be eden's hero eventually


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE should have pressed charges on Amell.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

xNECROx said:


> Xavier vs Dorito was memorable.


I thought it was nacho cheesy....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why So Obsessed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Still love how HHH didn't come down on cody for putting his hands on a fan


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Why the fuck am I watching this show..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Poor guys lol Land of irrelevancy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stardust and King barrett :lol


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Im telling you if stardust could be one of the top psycho heels if taken seriously


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Stardust never leaves!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena winning the title for the 16th fucking time. More than Austin, Rock, and Punk combined.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

3-way and 4-way tag matches make no sense to me...especially when it's for the tag titles.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The King is second to Stardust :lol this company


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

This is stupid


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol wtf did Amell do to Barrett


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Barret's cutting a good promo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They should just make these two a tag team. They could be the next comic-relief team, since that's what 90% of WWE's tag teams are anyways.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I love Cody/Stardust lately, more than ever.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Barrett looks so out of place with Stardust. This is so stupid :lol


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

The Stardust/Arrow promo-cut is pretty good for Summer Slam.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

this is soooo coooooorny.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Shit, i got back in time to the 80's were wrestling was campy as shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cena winning the title for the 16th fucking time.


And thats only to TIE the record. He's, at the very least, going to get another reign after that to BEAT the record :bean


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

awful. fuckin awful


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Imagine a person not familiar with wrestling flipping channels and he comes upon this shit....No wonder viewership continues to decrease.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Barrett's promo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Stardust's promo


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Still love how HHH didn't come down on cody for putting his hands on a fan


HHH is like Stephanie, they will try to soak on to any celebrity they can get their hands on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust should be a comic book villain


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what writer thought that shit was good


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was Awesome!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm so sick of Stardust AND Barrett. I wouldn't care if they both got released tomorrow. 


YAY, SASHA TIME :sashahi*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I'm done.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was fucking awesome


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Meanwhile, at the dungeon of doom...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cena winning the title for the 16th fucking time. More than Austin, Rock, and Punk combined.


This whole raw


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Steven Amell looks like someone that yells at their wife in public.


Like Steve Austin?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My God....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude....


This...


Is SO embarrassing. This is why I don't tell people I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Stardust is too good. How do people not like this character?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is too much camp. Wade just evolved from Jobberchu.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

CRINGE


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I like Cody as a talent, but this Frank Gorshin homage needed to end a long time ago.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and follow it up with this snoozefest shit...be back in 5, hope the boreya's and whoever are through by then.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Is this what Wade Barrett has become ?.Really.Fuckoff


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxy can get the D!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Cosmic King... :maisielol

Oh well, at least the comic book-esque vignettes to hype up Stardust / Barrett vs. Neville / Amell were cool.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Anybody else hoping Black Canary and The Flash make run-ins?


Reminds me of CAW Royal Rumbles on previous WWE Smackdown games


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

SASHA TIME!!! Damn, never thought I would ever mark for a diva. Sasha rocks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Stardust/Barrett segment was literally the definition of jobber mid-card geek bullshit:lmao


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

nikki bella's body reminded me why I'm even watching this trash


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

I wish creative cared about Stardust as much as Cody does, he is literally putting his heart into this and that segment with King Barrett was weirdly entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another awesome promo from Rollins. And Cena cuts one of his "Hey guys look at how cool and edgy I am because I get to call somebody a bitch and all of the marks fall for it everytime!" promos. Yawn.
Great job by Rollins though. No surprise there.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Dude....
> 
> 
> This...
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth. My friends and I all watch wrestling, but if some random person were to view what I just witnessed....yeah, I don't know how they'd respond. To be honest, I'm not sure I can respond to what I just saw. It was that comical.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought that was awesome but people on this board don't like to open there non creative minds for once


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for The Boss.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett cut a really good promo for what it was, but that whole segment was just... a bit too wacky for me. I get they're doing the whole comic book build for the match, but I don't think it was necessary to try and go that far.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I want Barrett and Stardust to be a tag team, never thought I'd want that.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder if Shane Douglas likes this cartoon stuff.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh great its the Burning Bag Of Dog Shit (with Alicia & Brie) vs Sasha "Like A Boss" Banks (with....the other two)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I like Cody as a talent, but this Frank Gorshin homage needed to end a long time ago.


Gorshin was at his peak in the 60s and that's where Vince's mind still is


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to pick up.

Here comes Nikki Bella and her minions.

That booty swirl and those swinging hips. :homer


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf are you guys going on about, that was the least boring I have seen wade barret in fucking years


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Stardust is too good. How do people not like this character?


That's what im saying, Cody is killing it with this gimmick


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

In another universe, Stardust is shooting a promo where he tells how he gets all tingly inside on the thought of Neville doing a shooting star press, and how at Summer Slam, Neville is going to going to see Stardust's shooting star.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Another awesome promo from Rollins. And Cena cuts one of his "Hey guys look at how cool and edgy I am because I get to call somebody a bitch and all of the marks fall for it everytime!" promos. Yawn.
> Great job by Rollins though. No surprise there.


Wish Rollins actually got to reply.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Forced comic book shit is forced.

Still not as bad as John 'Barney the Dinosaur' Cena though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That Stardust/Barrett promo is the type of segment that would make you want to kill yourself if you were watching that shit with a non-wrestling fan. THE FUCK WAS THAT?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Holy shit guys, look at the time! SASHA IS MAIN EVENTING RAW!!!! She's finally made it roud*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Watertaco said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. My friends and I all watch wrestling, but if some random person were to view what I just witnessed....yeah, I don't know how they'd respond. To be honest, I'm not sure I can respond to what I just saw. It was that comical.


That was the closest I've come in YEARS to turning my tv off. My skin crawled when I pictured one of my (55+ year old) coworkers knowing that I watch wrestling and just happening to stumble upon that segment :lol :lol :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jobber entrance for Sasha :ha


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

TELL ME... THEY DID NOT JUST GIVE THE BOSS A JOBBER ENTRACE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha needs to win this because she is on roll.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, we got to hear part of Sasha's theme on Raw. 
All right, if it gives her match more time, fine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck wwe for giving Sasha a jobber entrance, when she has the best divas theme song


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Really Sasha had to get the semi jobber entrance? Fuck that.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

FUCK OFFFFFFFF for having that song play during the break.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha got her theme.............during commercial. :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Disrespectful as fuck to give Sasha a jobber entrance.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This match had better have a screwy finish...


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

COME ON NIKKI!!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lil naitch


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heel vs Heel (?)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem "Let's Go Sasha!" chants tho bama

Hope to Christ that Team Bella doesn't win at SS.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They got the right theme but cut it short! :fuckedup


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> nikki bella's body reminded me why I'm even watching this trash


Because its fake? :hmm:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

is this the main event? they're giving banks too much, too soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha with that jobber entrance. Dat divas revolution tho.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/TheRealVirgil/status/633450791198674945


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THE BITCH DOESN'T DEFEND THE BELT MICHAEL COLE! YOU FORGET THAT IN YOUR CALCULATIONS?!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"She's 28 days away from breaking the record. A big month ahead of Nikki Bella!"

I don't care. I don't care. I DON'T care.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Stardust is awesome.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck me, Sasha is gorgeous. Best looking Diva easily.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bankrupt That Bitch Sasha!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So....is Nikki heel again, or.....


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That's three "C'mon Nikkis" in 10 seconds.
Oh, there's a fourth.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Literally just gave me 4 things to hate venomously in 1 minute.

- "COME ON NIKKI"
- Nikki's shitty excuse jumping jacks
- JBL referring to pushups as "crossfit."
- Again the obsession with the length of her title reign.

Fuck I need a Tylenol now.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

TBH, The Boss has a nicer ass


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sasha :banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha is on such a jobber team. I can't wait for her to destroy the jobbers Naomi and Tamina.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sasha Banks doing the Scott Steiner push ups! Hells yeah!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I WAS THINKING that also, for her to mock the push ups LOL


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sasha is so much better than Nikki.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously we need to have another commercial now?!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Imoan trying to get the crowd to chant B A D instead of just chanting for Sasha :ha


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sasha's personality makes her 10x more sexier then she is. Damn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sasha at least got reaction in a match that would typically have none. 

I'm sure Team PCB noted this in their backstage scouting.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

These 2 don't have any chemistry. Need to do house shows together


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DA BOSSSSSSS










Future GOAT.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

ONEWAY said:


> TBH, The Boss has a nicer ass


The Boss is beauty personified.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasha has to work so slow with Nikki


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

ONEWAY said:


> TBH, The Boss has a nicer ass


The real thing always looks better than the fake shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> https://twitter.com/TheRealVirgil/status/633450791198674945


Help ya out here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633450791198674945


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Imoan trying to get the crowd to chant B A D instead of just chanting for Sasha :ha


The crowd were like...






:lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> These 2 don't have any chemistry. Need to do house shows together


It's like I'm watching Paige and AJ from the summer of 2014


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> These 2 don't have any chemistry. Need to do house shows together


I'm sure if it was Paige doing the same match you'd be saying moty.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> These 2 don't have any chemistry. Need to do house shows together


ut
This match has been great so far, needs less commercials though.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Let's these two work house shows together so they can develop chemistry...both are great talents on their own but it's kinda like HBK and Perfect.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think The Boss has been in control too much so far to win.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Help ya out here:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633450791198674945


:LOL


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Help ya out here:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633450791198674945


:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Imoan trying to get the crowd to chant B A D instead of just chanting for Sasha :ha


*That's the most pathetic thing to happen in the last 5 minutes, and that's pretty hard to top with Sasha getting the jobber entrance and Brie being at ringside :frankielol*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Help ya out here:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633450791198674945


This is why he's jobless or homeless or both


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lord have mercy Sasha Banks could get it..


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikki is terrible.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Nikki's kick missed by about two feet.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think the WWE actually considers Nikki the face in this match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

She missed that kick by a mile


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> That's three "C'mon Nikkis" in 10 seconds.
> *Oh, there's a fourth*.


:laugh:


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Nicky missed. Botch?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Good lord that was awful.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> I'm sure if it was Paige doing the same match you'd be saying moty.


Nope Paige had poor Chem in the beginning with aj too


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxy's shirt needs to fall off.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I think I'm in love with Sasha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This match is in the deadliest of death spots. That they're getting any reaction at all is kind of a miracle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ted said:


> Foxy's shirt needs to fall off.



:book


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

FFS DOES SHE EVER SAY ANYTHING BESIDES "C'MON NIKKI"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd is over this match


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When will WWE learn women yelling, screaming etc etc doesn't come off as "good selling".. Jesus christ.. I blame Kelly Kelly..


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck this crowd chanting for lesnar during this match


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

We want Lesnar chants


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao We want Lesnar chants.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We Want Lesnar. Poor Boss.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We Want Lesnar chants :mark: :brock4


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

the crowd just took a shit on this match


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

"we want part timers"


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"WE WANT LESNAR"

Yikes... ... ...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

End the match already


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

"We want Lesnar" chants now. That Divas Revolution thing is paying off.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao @ the crowd chanting Lesnar giving zero fucks about this match


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its probably about time for another commercial break.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"We want Lesnar"

... Now go read my post about how most fans/casuals don't care about women's wrestling that I posted earlier.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Come on, crowd. Really? Sasha doesn't deserve that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, lost the crowd


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Snap That Bitch In The Bank Statement


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Nikki really isn't as good as everyone thinks she is. Her matches are always sooooo slow, irregardless of who she's working with.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> FFS DOES SHE EVER SAY ANYTHING BESIDES "C'MON NIKKI"


Makes things weird for D-Bry.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

We want Lesnar.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSSSS FUCK YOU BELLA HOE


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

YES!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JBL chants.

R.I.P. DIVAS 'REVOLUTION' 2015-2015


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sasha Banks is the only reason this got any reaction. 

Nobody gave a fuck otherwise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How is Sasha not the leader of her group? Honestly.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

We want Lesnar. The crowd has spoken. Fuck outta here with your "revolution".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Wrap this shit up and send out Lesnar pls.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

jobber entrance swerve. 


You all thought there was going to be some Tom Foolery with the BOSS.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Bella lost :faint:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck this piece of shit fucking crowd. no wonder divas never get a push


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I don't care how she got it. Wish it would've been cleaner, but a win on the champ is a win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Naomi finally did something right for the first time ever!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow That makes Sasha the most dominant Diva on the roster. She's undefeated and she's tapped out Nikki and Paige. Vince must really like her. *


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Think nerves got the best of Sasha, and crowd has had enough of Bellas to last a life time


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I can't even blame the girls for this. I really can't. They booked this match to be in the worst possible spot on the card.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SHOULD HAVE BEEN FOR THE TITLE


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Team Printed Circuit Board.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

UGh..The Flair shit has got to stop. It's so cringe


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They lost the crowd bad :mj2

Though that was a terrible spot to put any match in, specially a divas match 

And now they make Nikki's title reign look like an even bigger joke than it already was :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't blame the crowd tbh. There's 7 minutes left in the show and you know there's going to be another commercial break.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

:We want Lesnar" in match with your two top divas in the so called "divas revolution". eeeeek!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"I saw evidence that Raw doesn't need multiple Divas matches at this point"


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

only reason the crowd cheered at the end is because the match finally ended


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nikki botches that kick so often. She should just forget it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck  , that crowd seriously disrespectful there  No where near the best match, but fuck off.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow Sasha won. I wonder if Nikki will do what her boyfriend does and beat Sasha 3 PPV's in a row and Team BAD on a 3-1 handicap match on Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd bury Charlotte's head into a pillow and give it to her! :banderas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Charlotte is Flairs' daughter!!! I would never have known this
:side: :side: :side: :side: :side:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

PunkShoot said:


> fuck this piece of shit fucking crowd. no wonder divas never get a push


How can you possibly blame them? They know what the main attraction is. They've been waiting all night. This was a death spot for the girls. There was no need for this to be the last match on the card.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A recap, for those of you that have forgotten the unforgettable.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This is like the 8th time we seen this promo tonight! Enough!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I would enjoy this show so much more if I had short term memory loss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> How is Sasha not the leader of her group? Honestly.


How is Sasha in this group at all?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Had a dream
I hadn't made it
There's nothing dragging
Down me now
Cause a girl gonna
push it all out the way

:applause:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

interesting way to humble banks. i think the office heard her doing all those interviews about how she wants to main event this, and main event that, then said "go right ahead, and see what happens." it happened alright, mania after raw chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THIS SHIT AGAIN. GODDAMN. STOP, JUST STOP. I'VE SEEN THAT VIDEO PACKAGE LITERALLY 1 MILLION TIMES NOW. FUCK OFF WWE.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

We get it.... They wrestled a couple years ago and one of them lost


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats fans, this is why the divas will never get any popularity again. Shitting on that match, between two champs is insane to me.

I dont care how average it is, this match was in a decent spot, so fucking dumb.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> "We want Lesnar"
> 
> ... Now go read my post about how most fans/casuals don't care about women's wrestling that I posted earlier.


That is no reason to not promote and do more Diva's matches... There is a reason some people are not interested and it will be a slow burn for some. I am shocked they have waited this long for Lesnar to show in his home town though but i guess the pay off will be huge i suspect.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Scholes18 said:


> Wow Sasha won. I wonder if Nikki will do what her boyfriend does and beat Sasha 3 PPV's in a row and Team BAD on a 3-1 handicap match on Raw.


Please don't give them ideas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Nikki's going over on Sunday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I WANT LESNAR!

Watched 3 garbage hours for the only bright spot. Now gimme!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

First they pop like crazy for Sasha, 2 minutes later they chant "we want Lesnar" fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Charlotte is Flairs' daughter!!! I would never have known this
> :side: :side: :side: :side: :side:


:grin2:

do you think she's the hottest Diva ever?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

The hype about the Divas Revolution died quicker than the Drake vs. Meek "beef."


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not blaming the crowd one freaking bit, man. Not one bit at all. They set the girls up to fail tonight. Big time.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Every week proves more that the "Divas' Revolution" is just a way to get people to convince themselves that meaningless filler is somehow important because it has people from NXT in it.

It's all just as meaningful as it was before. Which is to say, not at all.

WWE doesn't even pretend to try to end at the intended time anymore because filler has become justified by the idea that giving jabronis extra time on T.V. is fair.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

She will be your next Divas Champion folks!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> fuck this piece of shit fucking crowd. no wonder divas never get a push


do you really think this will change overnight? they just decided OUT OF THE F^CKING BLUE to give the divas more than five minutes on RAW after being the toilet break for the last 10 years. they're already jumping the gun by calling it a "revolution" before anything actually happened LEL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How to kill a crowd:

1. Have Big Slow wrestle
2. Have the Divas wrestle
3. Have Kane wrestle
4. Have a pointless tag team match.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Lesnar doesn't murder Taker tonight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Think nerves got the best of Sasha, and crowd has had enough of Bellas to last a life time


It definitely is a Bellas thing. They were into Sasha for a little bit. The Bellas act is simply beyond tired, it's time for them to go to Superstars/Main Event where they belong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I can't even blame the girls for this. I really can't. They booked this match to be in the worst possible spot on the card.


*
First of all, the match, especially non-title, shouldn't have been on free television. Secondly, it damn sure should not have gone on before a MINNESOTA crowd saw Lesnar. They should have put Taker and Lesnar at the 9:00 slot to peak viewers, and saved Cena and Rollins for the end. The crowd definitely wouldn't have hijacked for that.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see the proper female champion score the win.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> How can you possibly blame them? They know what the main attraction is. They've been waiting all night. This was a death spot for the girls. There was no need for this to be the last match on the card.


This, I don't think it was that they didn't want to see the divas. More that they know what is coming next and were getting impatient after what has been an average at best show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

_it's time! it's time! IT'S LESNAR TIME-TIME-TIME!_


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is Sami Zayn still hurt (I haven't seen NXT in a while)?

I haven't heard anything about him lately.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I'm not blaming the crowd one freaking bit, man. Not one bit at all. They set the girls up to fail tonight. Big time.


You can definitely say that again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> I hope Lesnar doesn't murder Taker tonight.


He won't, he knows he has to save Undertaker for Sting.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Team Printed Circuit Board.


More like Team PolyChlorinated Biphenyl.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

LegendSeeker said:


> I thought that was awesome but people on this board don't like to open there non creative minds for once


I am a 33 year old man.What on this fucking earth would i find creative about that promo?.It was truly awful.Never cringed so much in my life


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DemBoy said:


> The hype about the Divas Revolution died quicker than the Drake vs. Meek "beef."


Don't you mean died quicker than Meek? :grin2:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> I hope Lesnar doesn't murder Taker tonight.


"You can't kill...won't what die" - Taker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hoping that Nikki and her minions put Team BAD and PCP in their places.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The backwards misogynist ******** in Minnesota want to see their hometown part timer how cute. Sasha vs Bayley will smoke Lesnar/Taker.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's see, there' sjust enough time for Lesnar to bounce from foot to foot while Heyman talks and Undertaker to come out and walk towards the ring...then COMMERCIAL! Followed by whatever lame duck show USA is trotting out to make us all change the channel as fast as we possibly can.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> :grin2:
> 
> do you think she's the hottest Diva ever?


Sunny (90s)


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm really sad that no one cares about the divas. Nikki vs Sasha was pretty big. And Nikki TAPPED! ugh. 

Hope this doesn't land the Boss in trouble backstage.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

COME ON LESNAR!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Is Sami Zayn still hurt (I haven't seen NXT in a while)?
> 
> I haven't heard anything about him lately.


He cut a promo on NXT about a month or so ago and said he'd probably be out for the rest of this year.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I do like raw. But the pacing and match/and segment sequencing has been a bit off.
The segments and matches have been decent to good. But placed in the wrong time spots.

Thats all....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

mgman said:


> More like Team PolyChlorinated Biphenyl.


Team Painted Clown Bitches.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HERE'S LESNAR MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

if the girls' match was any good, they wouldn't have lost the crowd. you bitch for them to get a chance, they get their chance late in the card, and they blew it and you goofs blame other shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck commercials. We better get a 15 minute overrun


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> That is no reason to not promote and do more Diva's matches... There is a reason some people are not interested and it will be a slow burn for some. I am shocked they have waited this long for Lesnar to show in his home town though but i guess the pay off will be huge i suspect.


Well, I certainly think it's a reason if they start getting that type of reaction on a regular basis. If the fans hate it enough to disrespect the performers like that, then why continue it?

I'm not saying that Like or dislike the divas, I was just reiterating something that I said earlier. I never support the fans disrespecting WHOEVER it is in the ring, though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Show making movies now!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> The backwards misogynist ******** in Minnesota want to see their hometown part timer how cute. Sasha vs Bayley will smoke Lesnar/Taker.


It really will and potentially the massive Diva's match might if it becomes a de facto Triple threat match since it will be a elimination match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A wannabe billionaire conservative businessman who is sexist and racist decided to market a 'REVOLUTION' on his own fucking show and some actually believed that shit? :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW about to go into OT, tonight.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> interesting way to humble banks. i think the office heard her doing all those interviews about how she wants to main event this, and main event that, then said "go right ahead, and see what happens." it happened alright, mania after raw chants.


Except this wasn't the main event. It was in the death spot. And the match wasn't promoted and made to seem important. The crowd is waiting for Brock, someone who has been made important through years and years of booking.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I'm really sad that no one cares about the divas. Nikki vs Sasha was pretty big. And Nikki TAPPED! ugh.
> 
> Hope this doesn't land the Boss in trouble backstage.


I wouldn't be too downbeat about it. It's Lesnar's hometown and the crowd have been waiting to see him all night. Whoever went in that segment would likely have got the same treatment.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bork time! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Sunny (90s)


Charolette is the new Sunny from the 90s? or you feel Sunny is hottest diva ever? :kobe


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally Blood, Urine, and Vomit time :Brock


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock4


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Speaking of UFC, anyone hear what Honky Tonk Man said about Brock?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on out Lesnar and dance on top of the steps again. :yoda


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ted said:


> He cut a promo on NXT about a month or so ago and said he'd probably be out for the rest of this year.


Oh, wow, I was hoping he'd be getting called up to the main roster soon.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Barack Lesnar


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Party time, Brock's here!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Minnesota! Bow down to your KING!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :brock4 :mark:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

God, guys. Calm DOWN. It's not the girls' fault. It's not the crowd's fault. It's the awful booking of this average show that did them in tonight. They set them up for failure by having them be in that death spot before BROCK FREAKING LESNAR showed up in his HOMETOWN.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Taker wins at Summerslam due to interference by Kane. Kane vs Lesnar at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble. You saw it here!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a reaction!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn right, give my Gophers some love!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Crowd is going bananas


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol @ the confetti


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar could get bigger pops if Heyman didn't talk first.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Corny ass confetti for Bork lol.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Hate this loser.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

confetti? a little much


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Now would be a perfect time to continue the epic Brock Lesnar vs. New Day feud.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

If they have Taker go over Brock, what was this build for?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

A happy Brock? Guess even heartless beasts have feelings every now and again. Good to see.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy Fuck, Brock Lesnar is a fucking superstar.


That music, that aura. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan was more over in Seattle!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

To quote Gorilla, this place is going bananas!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Brock turn heel on his people?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow they really making this a big deal.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

taker to get booed?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The whole crowd is like....*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

In other news Becky carried Tamina to a pretty good match today so not too bad for the divas tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Taker wins at Summerslam due to interference by Kane. *Kane vs Lesnar at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble*. You saw it here!


:tripsscust


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Well, I certainly think it's a reason if they start getting that type of reaction on a regular basis. If the fans hate it enough to disrespect the performers like that, then why continue it?
> 
> I'm not saying that Like or dislike the divas, I was just reiterating something that I said earlier. I never support the fans disrespecting WHOEVER it is in the ring, though.


If you think they hated that match your a crazy person there were pops early on and mid match. If they never kept Lesnar from the entire show till the end i doubt they would be chanting that they were doing it due to timing plus its his damn home town lol. It was probably the big thing people there wanted to see. Funny thing is a Diva's match just main evented Raw and it was no big deal but calling them bad is just well wrong as they can put on better matches than the men. When that happens it will change a lot of peoples minds .


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

They must be trying to appease him so Undertaker can go over on Sunday.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Lesnar Vikings jersey in the crowd :ha


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

JBLoser said:


> God, guys. Calm DOWN. It's not the girls' fault. It's not the crowd's fault. It's the awful booking of this average show that did them in tonight. They set them up for failure by having them be in that death spot before BROCK FREAKING LESNAR showed up in his HOMETOWN.


Nikki was supposed to be the face in that match, and wasn't over at all and wrestled like shit. I blame her.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Take cheap shots at Minnesota! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Confetti to make SS bigger? Still not watching on your dumb ass Network.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Suplex City, Minnesota


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar got a kick out of that guy wearing his Vikings jersey.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pay attention. This is what someone who is over to a crowd looks like.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The heel is adored by the fans. Always surreal when this kind of thing happens. Reminds me of Rock Bottom PPV with the Rock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now that's a real pop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FINALLY, THE BROCK, HAS COME BACK……TO SUPLEX CITY


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul bowing down to his conqueror!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Godway said:


> Now would be a perfect time to continue the epic Brock Lesnar vs. New Day feud.


Why he already destroyed them. Been there done that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Go on Brock, give your home city a few kind words


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lmao heyman


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

this corny singing...lol


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Brock doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I know i am lil late but, Sasha Banks is so confident.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman singing now :heyman3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH this is so awful.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

PAUL FUCKING HEYMAN.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Godway said:


> Pay attention. This is what someone who is over to a crowd looks like.


We saw this last week as well


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heyman is so fucking awesome:lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

♫He has a tattoo on his chest of a big old sword♫


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HEYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL This is the greatest ending to RAW in history


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Paulie, release this on I-tunes I am buying it!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

God i love you Paul. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, my last brain cell just died in horrible agony.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't deal. I'm dead :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DAT HEYMAN.

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Heyman....you're better than this.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Heyman is gold. God. Whichever.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Why he already destroyed them. Been there done that.


Yep, a wrestler can only survive so much anal bleeding before they die.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome song


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman is awesome, haha.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks :heyman, I think I just found my new ringtone.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Taker missed his spot, oops.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Thank you Undertaker, Paul was singing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock :Brock :Brock


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goddamn it, Paul. :heyman6


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

This singing is painful...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brock pulls off his face to reveal Taker. "It's me, Heyman!"


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Who was stupid enough to get a custom Lesnar Vikings jersey? I especially like that that's Jared Allen's number


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Charolette is the new Sunny from the 90s? or you feel Sunny is hottest diva ever? :kobe


I mean Sunny is the hottest ever. Even now she still has it :cena5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They got us! :lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Wow they really making this a big deal.


If memory serves, this is Brock's first time appearing in his hometown since being back. They always left him off of Minnesota shows when he was a heel.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sloth Lesnar :lol


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, they're booing Taker's gong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Brock Lesnar Marches On" :Brock


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Wtf?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I like this


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is the sound off for you guys?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why Brock Lesnar the heel enjoying the fans cheering for him?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Except this wasn't the main event. It was in the death spot. And the match wasn't promoted and made to seem important. The crowd is waiting for Brock, someone who has been made important through years and years of booking.


true, but last match of the night is still last match of the night. lesnar's the event, but banks vs bella was the feature match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I knew it wasn't Taker because it is past his bedtime!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It'll be great remembering this crowd when Brock jobs to a 50 year old man in a week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that promo proves Heyman could fart into a mic and people would love it.
It was by far his worst promo in a long time and some people are eating it up LOL

If Cena did that exact same promo, we would never hear the end of it , how bad it was


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

We waited 3 hours for this? lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

pwlax8 said:


> Who was stupid enough to get a custom Lesnar Vikings jersey? I especially like that that's Jared Allen's number
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You do realize Lesnar used to be on the roster right?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

10 minutes over


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Taker being booed, what a fucking world we're living in.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Somebody botched that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker is getting booed!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i feel bad for taker. makes no sense for him to come back as a heel so late in his career. and if he's not a heel, fans are making him one.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> You do realize Lesnar used to be on the roster right?



Yeah, for like a split second. I know his number wasn't 69


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Edit: shit, should have done my research


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't go from conquered to conqueror without a kick to the conkers.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Team Painted Clown Bitches.


Pastie, Cheetos, Blondie!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Why Brock Lesnar the heel enjoying the fans cheering for him?


Heel? Since when?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Why Brock Lesnar the heel enjoying the fans cheering for him?


He is not the Heel they made that apparent when Taker used the low blow with them mentioning it constantly on the back of Lesnar being a huge face. They are billing this as just two guys facing one another in a huge match going by the build up otherwise we would have saw them both more taking sides.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao Heyman said Brock would suplex the Lord himself


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I dont care how old Taker is ..Taker should go over..Taker has done enough for Bork already let him have something


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> 10 minutes over


This was always going to be a 15 min overage. Raw before a big 4 ppv always is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock may end Taker for good this time.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw goes 4 hours? What is this.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

as much as I love Heyman, these Brock slob fests are getting tiring.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Why is the sound off when Herman is talking?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"What's now 22 and 1." Footnote, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is getting me pumped up!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> i feel bad for taker. makes no sense for him to come back as a heel so late in his career. and if he's not a heel, fans are making him one.


He is not a Heel...


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Someone get Paul some oxygen


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heel taker


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

In the penis again?!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Paul always sounds like he's going to pass out from the lack of air he's sucking in when he goes on these epic promo rants.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I love heel Taker!!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Heel Taker!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ted said:


> Brock may end Taker for good this time.


If he doesn't do it, wrestling two times this year will end him.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

making him heel? what


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

pwlax8 said:


> Yeah, for like a split second. I know his number wasn't 69
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
> ...


No worries, I lived in Minneapolis for 12 years during that era and I'm a U of M alum that's why I remembered.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

So Taker IS heel, yes?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

When did this become a double turn? :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Low blown again?! 










:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I guess Lesnar is winning at SummerSlam.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taker using Stings black shoe polish on his giant bald spot to cover it up


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Undertaker going to take another L at summerslam


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And people still ask "Who's the heel?" in this feud :frankielol*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boo that man!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:vince3 

you all aren't suppose to boo the Undertaker.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Undertaker just got booed. BRUHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Taker is a full fledged heel and is getting booed.

When was the last time this happened?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is awesome because how often will you see Taker get this kind of response from the crowd?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Tombstone City B!tch


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Boo this man


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe Lesnar should invest in a cup for SummerSlam :draper2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dat bald spot.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Booing Undertaker :lol but it is Minnesota


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If Undertaker wins Sunday, they have destroyed everything they worked for with Lesnar... Lesnar needs a clean win after all this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Undertaker is unquestionably the heel, right? Low blows, ruining main events, and whining about a loss. He's a bitch. 

But at least this beat down makes me think Lesnar goes over on Sunday. Right.....RIGHT?!?! 

Hey, at least Undertaker didn't struggle to get him up for the tombstone this time. That's a good sign.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

maybe Brock wins at SS!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Taker's back after training.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Do it again!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The orderlies forgot Taker's apple sauce again and he's pissed


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> :vince3
> 
> you all aren't suppose to boo the Undertaker.


They're saying "Boo-Urns"


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Taker getting booed. Oh, how far we've come since WM30. :ha


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Brock going over at Summerslam.

..thanks to Sting interference, I'm guessing: Sting vs Taker at WM32


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why was Lesnar smiling after he got low blowed, that was weird. I thought he was going to suddenly counter Undertaker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lame as fuck. I'm going to be even more pissed off now if Taker wins at Summerslam.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

They should have brawled.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Calling it now, Lesnar wears a cup at SummerSlam.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

tell me again how Undertaker is a face :lol


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Taker looking like Trevor from GTA...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Taker might actually be losing at SS :hmm:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker getting totally booed. Something tells me this is the reaction they wanted at Battleground. Just took going to Brock's hometown to get it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brock like


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crowd got Taker lookin' like....


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Embrace your heel status deadman and bring back the Ministry Theme.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You waited 3 hours for that :heyman6*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

"we want Lesnar" Lesnar gets dropped like a bitch:maisielol2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Godway said:


> This is awesome because how often will you see Taker get this kind of response from the crowd?


Agreed, but it's only cause it's Leasnar hometown.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I actually care less about this match now than I did five minutes ago.

Thanks WWE!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

So we waited 3 hours just to see Battleground's ending?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker with them heel tactics.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How can a rematch be too big for WM that makes no sense


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Taker is a full fledged heel and is getting booed.
> 
> When was the last time this happened?


2002 I believe.


But damn, Taker looked good doing his moves.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Taker looking good, I don't care what people say. Even better than he did a month ago.

The big dog definitely has a few matches left in the tank


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Calling it now, Lesnar wears a cup at SummerSlam.


A steel one, so that Taker breaks his foot and can't wrestle... Shades of Hart/Goldberg.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so confused. Why would Taker go for revenge just to lose again?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well that was odd.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Man the people waited 3 hours to see their home town guy get low blowed and destroyed by Taker....what a low blow


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Taker salty as fuck over a loss that happened a YEAR AGO....:booklel


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *You waited 3 hours for that :heyman6*


I got Paul Heyman singing.

Wait was worth it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> Brock going over at Summerslam.
> 
> ..thanks to Sting interference, I'm guessing: Sting vs Taker at WM32


My thinking as well.

Sting does to Taker what Taker did to Brock.

Lights go out. Crow sounds. Lights come on, Sting pointing the bat at Taker. Lesnar F5s Taker and wins.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Now it's time for the keyboard analysts to talk about how Undertaker is playing a heel again


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least it wasn't a Tug-O-War :quimby


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This company hates anyone who's over. Stupidest ending of all time.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Everything prior to Taker coming out was giving me goosebumps. That was an incredible scene.


I don't get why they finished it off like that. Didn't accomplish anything. Guessing Brock is going over at Summerslam.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> Brock going over at Summerslam.
> 
> ..thanks to Sting interference, I'm guessing: Sting vs Taker at WM32


So Sting will be a heel?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Could they have at least come up with something that we didn't already see at Battleground?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is probably the most butthurt I've been since Triple H beat Sting.:lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Brock is THE Beast from Revelation!*

A mere Zombie got nothing on him.

They should really do a promo building Bork as The Beast from the Bible. That would make him biblical.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This Raw was shit.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *You waited 3 hours for that :heyman6*


First RAW I watched in 4 or 5 weeks and all I got out of it was a good Heyman promo. Fuckin' gnarly.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Notice The Undertaker struggling to get up after he hit the Tombstone. He's in bad shape man, he really needs to retire. And I love The Undertaker.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> So we waited 3 hours just to see Battleground's ending?


Yo dawg, I heard you like recaps.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daniel Bryan was too tough on Tanner.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Godway said:


> Now it's time for the keyboard analysts to talk about how Undertaker is playing a heel again



He was just for this one night only. A good but albeit un-even raw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought they'd have Brock counter the tombstone into the F-5 and go off with the crowd cheering Brock there. 

Someone else said it best, at least it wasn't a tug of war.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Maybe Lesnar should invest in a cup for SummerSlam :draper2


Thought he would have one tonight. Woulda been a nice small swerve


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So what's the odds on Taker ending up in hospital again after Summerslam? He may be in better shape than he was at WM30, but so is Brock...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Well if Taker loses at Summerslam you guys are aware they are definitely going to do Brock/Taker III at Mania.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Very happy with the ending. Very looking forward to summerslam. I will be there live as well.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Yo dawg, I heard you like recaps.


:lol :lol :lol
Turns out I saw the ending like 8 times today. They didn't hold back on the recaps.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Agreed, but it's only cause it's Leasnar hometown.


I believe he would've gotten booed anywhere as this is the 2nd time he low blowed Brock.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> Well if Taker loses at Summerslam you guys are aware they are definitely going to do Brock/Taker III at Mania.


not unless a certain someone costs Taker the match


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ted said:


> So Sting will be a heel?


Why not, although I have no idea whether or not Taker is heel right now. I don't think it matters, to be honest. Legend vs Legend. Heel/face kind of goes out the window IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Undertakerowns said:


> Well if Taker loses at Summerslam you guys are aware they are definitely going to do Brock/Taker III at Mania.


That would be beyond awful. Because then everyone would know for sure that Taker is winning. I can barely tolerate Bork/Taker II honestly.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Was I hearing things or did Cole really say The re-match too big for WrestleMania at the end just then


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WELP....*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wazo said:


> Was I hearing things or did Cole really say The re-match too big for WrestleMania at the end just then



That has been their tag line for the match all month :eyeroll


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> My thinking as well.
> 
> Sting does to Taker what Taker did to Brock.
> 
> Lights go out. Crow sounds. Lights come on, Sting pointing the bat at Taker. Lesnar F5s Taker and wins.


That would make sense. 

But this is the WWE. 

So I'm going to call on the foolishness of WWE not even seeing that opportunity and we all will be disappointed during the 9th hour Taker vs Lesnar when there is no Sting but there's Tom Foolery to fuck with the match up and we all be like this PPV sucked.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Wazo said:


> Was I hearing things or did Cole really say The re-match too big for WrestleMania at the end just then


They've been saying that for like two weeks now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Undertaker is the heel on purpose, right? That's not just me.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Notice The Undertaker struggling to get up after he hit the Tombstone. He's in bad shape man, he really needs to retire. And I love The Undertaker.


Undertaker was struggling with the tombstone itself. That was all Lesnar holding himself upside down while Undertaker fidgeted with trying to get Lesnar in position for it.

As I said a couple weeks back, I don't want to see how Undertaker handles that when he has to work a 15 to 20 minute match. If he struggles when he's fresh, not a good sign when he's spent.

EDIT: Rewatched it, and doesn't seem to be as bad as he was at BattleGround, but the concern is still there.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Undertakerowns said:


> Well if Taker loses at Summerslam you guys are aware they are definitely going to do Brock/Taker III at Mania.


I think you meant to say if Taker WINS at Summerslam. If Taker loses to Brock again, there's no point in doing a third match because Lesnar would have already won the first 2.

My prediction is simple, Taker will get his win back, BUT because of outside interference and not from the guy that everyone's is talking about (Sting). Keep in mind Kane was originally slated to return tonight, but didn't. If I'm a betting man, I'm betting on Kane returning at Summerslam and helping his brother beat Brock Lesnar. You keep Lesnar strong by having him lose only because he had to fight off not one, but 2 monsters and the Undertaker gets his win back. You set up Taker/Lesnar 3 at WrestleMania in what will be Taker's retirement match. People need to seriously stop hoping for Sting/Taker at this point. As much as I'd like to see it happen, it's not. Vince knows he can make a better card for WrestleMania if he has Taker and Sting working separate main event matches instead of putting them together into one.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Let's hope we don't see an actual death or career ending injury at Summerslam based on what you guys are saying about Taker's performance tonight.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

LOL, i knew they weren't gonna top the brawl from a few weeks ago, but damn, those lazy-ass bastards (the ones writhing this shit) didn't even try.

Well, at least we know Taker ain't going over clean no matter what.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633480188089774085


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

brianbell25 said:


> I think you meant to say if Taker WINS at Summerslam. If Taker loses to Brock again, there's no point in doing a third match because Lesnar would have already won the first 2.
> 
> My prediction is simple, Taker will get his win back, BUT because of outside interference and not from the guy that everyone's is talking about (Sting). Keep in mind Kane was originally slated to return tonight, but didn't. If I'm a betting man, I'm betting on Kane returning at Summerslam and helping his brother beat Brock Lesnar. You keep Lesnar strong by having him lose only because he had to fight off not one, but 2 monsters and the Undertaker gets his win back. You set up Taker/Lesnar 3 at WrestleMania in what will be Taker's retirement match. People need to seriously stop hoping for Sting/Taker at this point. As much as I'd like to see it happen, it's not. Vince knows he can make a better card for WrestleMania if he has Taker and Sting working separate main event matches instead of putting them together into one.


that could happen too. But I can see WWE doing the whole Lesnar is the one guy that Undertaker couldn't beat story heading into Mania 32 and he has one more time to beat him for his last match. It's the like Rocky Story.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633480188089774085


Can Lesnar be any more of a face?I know it's his hometown but come the fuck on.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *WELP....*


Bruh, if we don't get that then Taker can seriously fuck off & retire.

I can not take the supernatural, slow walking, slow promos, Druids & mist shit from him and take him serious.

He's too old for that & he looks too old for that.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Winter's cooling said:


> Can Lesnar be any more of a face?I know it's his hometown but come the fuck on.


Certain fans: "But no, he's the heel because beat the Undertaker fair and square and boasted about it.":StephenA2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Undertaker got Roman Reigns treatment tonight!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taker will get cheered in Brooklyn.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a boring Raw.Fuck.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is awesome!:



> After the show Lesnar rose to his feet to applause and had a smile on his face. Crowd chanted Suplex City loudly after. Lesnar called for the microphone and went to one knee.
> 
> "I have to take a knee. Undertaker. Good one buddy. I don't what to say but thank you very much. Come this Sunday at Summerslam, Undertaker it will be your last ride. And where we going to go?"
> 
> ...


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...4126-wwe-news-non-raw-report-from-minneapoils


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633490332123025409


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:maury

THIS AIN'T MINNEAPOLIS, THIS IS TOMBSTONE CITY BITCH!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CookiePuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633490332123025409


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Winter's cooling said:


> Can Lesnar be any more of a face?I know it's his hometown but come the fuck on.


To me, he's been a face since the day he came back to WWE


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

CookiePuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633490332123025409


Cena is the villain of this story.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

CookiePuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633490332123025409


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Kind of a boring RAW this week. The crowd were great though and were loud for Lesnar. This was a homecoming for him and because of that, it felt like he was the face. And then they booed Undertaker after he used a heel tactic in a low blow. I am straight up confused here. Undertaker looks really old too. Please retire man.

Decent opening tag team match with Orton and Cesaro beating Owens and Sheamus. The finish of the match looked sloppy and at least Sheamus took the pin. I was wondering how the Rusev storyline was going to continue so it was nice to see Ziggler make his return. His hair was looking black. Tired of contract signings but that segment was good. Rollins and Cena had a good exchange. Lengthy Nikki Bella/Sasha Banks match with Nikki losing. Wow. I did not care about the other Divas match and the 8-man tag match broke down too quickly for me to feel anything about it. Lastly, Dean Ambrose can't beat Luke Harper but Roman Reigns can. This match was not bad so not going to hate.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

For the passed few weeks since Braxton has been on, it looks like his expressions are forced as if someone is raising their voice into his headset "Smile!" "nod!" Crazy observation, but probably just the way I perceived it last night and a few other weeks. Maybe I'm just not used to seeing him on commentary. But otherwise when Brock cleaned house and he was the only one out there he played the role well though for being alone out there and eerie scene it was supposed to be. 

Last night was boring a little with some enjoyable parts. I can see Lana and Summer squaring off, but she's not a wrestler. I'm surprised Bray didn't go jump at Ambrose. As with Undertaker and Brock, just saving it all for PPV. Seeing Undertaker in his promo last night it got me thinking how it wasn't the same as in those earlier years but the retirement match at Wrestlemania with Shawn Michaels I would've liked to see. Maybe it's just the no long hair thing. It's also just that the fact that he's getting too old to play this character and would be better playing ABA/Big Evil.

The opening of last night was really cheesy.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Undertaker is trending all over the internet. DAT STARPOWER. 

:yeahyeah:yeahyeah:yeahyeah:yeahyeah:yeahyeah:yeahyeah


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Cena is a disease, just like Rollins says.

Stumbletaker is too old. He did one chokeslam and looked stuffed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Only watched some Raw tonight, which was about the 1st hour and then the ending. In that "some" I saw:

-One of the most ridiculous Authority and overall promos I've seen in some time. Was I was watching Monday Night Raw or Monday Night QVC?
-Another filler tag match that combines 2 feuds, a thing we've seen done 182394 times by now. And would it kill them to let Cesaro get a pin?
-A flabbynsick Taker promo
-REIGNSWINSLOL and then both him and Ambrose quietly leave so Wyatt can basically cuddle Harper, laugh and randomly yell "FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS!!" and then we go to commercial
-And then in the closing segment, we get the same ending from Battleground, where Taker teleports in the ring, low blows Lesnar and then gives him a Chokeslam and Tombstone

I can only imagine the other fun stuff I missed. Don't have much hope for the product post Summerslam. Gonna be real dark and gloomy methinks.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Havn't watched Raw yet, probably will later if I can be bothered. 

So we got the Battleground ending again then, surely that means Brock is going over then. Great to hear the adulation Lesnar got but it was expected, ill watch Raw for that alone I think.

They might well have just done a mini brawl between them or something tbh, since their original one three weeks ago, as expected they ran out of ideas I guess.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Seriously, how do you people watch that show? I checked out the opening promo and Brock/Taker segment and got bored. How does this get 3 million viewers every week?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

People saying Taker's too old to do his current gimmick... surely the older he gets, the more suited he is to a zombie/deadman role?

Read the results and watched a shitty Youtube vid of the Brock/Taker segment. As good as I think Summerslam will be, the go-home Raw sure seemed shit.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

I thought this weeks RAW was good.

I expected more from the Undertaker vs Lesnar segment. Paul Heyman sold the match like a manic and the homecoming ceremony was enjoyable. However, I didn't like the ending. Taker has been so long in this business that he should know when he low-blows Lesnar again, and this time in Lesnar's hometown, he will get booed. So I suppose Undertaker wants to be heel here. Considering how RAW ended Brock can't lose clean at Summerslam.

Seth Rollins cut the best promo that I've ever heard from him. Also Cena delivered as always. Thanks to this segment the crowd will be electric at Summerslam. Can't wait for the match. I'm expecting Sheamus cashing in and Rollins will probably fight Triple H in the future. WWE will probably make bigger storyline out of Cena's plausible 16th World Title win and the story will possibly culminate at Wrestlemania.

Roman's single match wasn't great, he can do better. Dolph Ziggler was super over and so was the RKO once again.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CookiePuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633490332123025409


This is why WWE is in the state it is cuz they keep forcing Cena into title matches when we are sick of it. Christ on a bike i'd even rather have Rollins feud with Sheamus *Shudder* than get buried by cena


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Simple put the show was a massive let down for me, especially giving us the Battleground ending again.

Just gonna hope what happened for Mania 32 occurs, shit go home show and a very surprisingly awesome PPV.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Rollins is a god. That's all I can day on that matter. 

I watched the video promo for Taker v Lesnar did Cole really announce the breaking of the streak by saying "the streak....is over"?

Rusev is apparently obsessed with Lana yet she's the 1 at ringside during his match. Why won't they just kill this feud


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Good to see the crowd boo OlderTaker. Hopefully Brock has him tapping out to the kimura Sunday night.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

CookiePuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633490332123025409


I liked his exchange with Rollins. He straight up called Rollins a trivia answer. :lol Rollins got his cheap shots in too. I'm in the minority but I want Cena to win. It's going to be such a shitstorm.

I didn't like the way RAW started. It was such a QVC segment. There was no reason to go through the matches. That's what the "build" these past few weeks was for.

The Reigns/Harper match was alright. I know Roman is still feeling that boot this morning. I'm not sure why Dean was out there. He was a complete non factor and didn't do a damn thing for me on commentary. But the crowd was into the match and cheered for Roman. So, they ate it up. 

Lana's superkick to Summer Rae was awesome. I still hate her and Ziggler, but his return pop was so huge.

I'm torn over Sasha's win over Nikki. I'm happy she won, but I'm not a believer in the champ getting beat clean or tapping out. Nikki hasn't won a match on RAW since June. At this point, she's only a paper champion. I wish her run could've been more. 

I wish the crowd didn't start to shit on Nikki/Sasha but they were rowdy for Lesnar at that point. 

Brock Lesnar was treated like a GAWD last night. Yes, it was his hometown but wow. He's the undisputed #1 babyface. I loved Heyman's promo but I just laughed at Taker being able to take Brock out like that. C'mon. Seriously? :lol It wasn't believable at all. I went with it, but it's been a while since Taker got booed like that. I wonder how Brooklyn will react to Taker.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

I enjoyed the rollins cena segment so much, Cena pretty much owned him.

As the years roll on im starting to soften on cena hes grown so much in the last few years and on the mic no one in WWE at the moment comes close


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

So, yet again Nikki Bella loses, albeit by distraction. Just give the title to Sasha already and get it over with ffs. (BTW Nikki vs Naomi main evented Raw in may so its nice to see Nikki still gets preferential treatment as no other Divas have main evented raw in recent memory).
Since this started Paige has only wrestled on tv 3 times.. 1 tag loss, 1 singles loss and 1 singles win, everyone else has had loads of matches – even the Bellas, who have had matches on Raw every week since last year. Seeing as she can’t be on Smackdown or Main Event they could at least have given her a match on Superstars if she’s not Raw.
Also, I find it a bit odd that Team PCB’s tag matches have been Paige & Becky and Charlotte & Becky but not Paige & Charlotte……

Nice to see the go home Raw for Summerslam, where there will be a big 9 diva match, ends with the champion losing when its a tag match at the weekend. They could have done a mass brawl or something. At least show that they are trying to build things up.


----------



## nesh27 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bobryderswebcam said:


> I enjoyed the rollins cena segment so much, *Cena pretty much owned him*.
> 
> As the years roll on im starting to soften on cena hes grown so much in the last few years and on the mic no one in WWE at the moment comes close


Don't know if serious. 

It was a great segment though.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Great promo by cena, enjoyed this trash talking cena.
He pretty much owned Rollins in one promo :lol


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is up with Ziggler's body? He looks like he's dropped around 20lbs... he's lost so much muscle mass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CookiePuss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633490332123025409


:lel

What a troll.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Raw overall was terrible, I skipped 95% like I usually do. Watched the opening match, pretty good. Reigns/Harper was too long but still good. Sasha/Nikki was meh, but glad to see Nikki tap. Brock/Taker segment was good. Cena's promo was nothing special, but Seth no sold him like a boss, that was good to see. Skipped Heyman's promo, tired of hearing him rant about the same one guy for so long. Taker flooring Brock in his hometown was pretty cool though. Pretty much seems like Brock is going over. Taker leaving him on his back TWICE and beating him at SS? I highly doubt that.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I think that was my favorite commentary Ambrose did so far. :zayn3 

Also Barrett + Stardust backstage promo was so fucking :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I liked his exchange with Rollins. He straight up called Rollins a trivia answer. :lol Rollins got his cheap shots in too. I'm in the minority but I want Cena to win. It's going to be such a shitstorm.


Yep, it is sad, but this is where I am at with the WWE, wanting the outcomes to happen that will cause the biggest shitstorm with fans, b/c those are 100 times more entertaining than the product the WWE puts out.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Great Raw, very very entertaining, Cena and Heyman promos were all time great. I even liked the new layer on Barrett's character and I have hated the guy from day one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Build a star - Rollins over clean please.

Thing is, it's a loss/loss situation. It leaves Rollins with the US title, where does he go from there? Perhaps he throws it away as a sign that he's the best in the company and just proved it by beating the US champion (who thought he was bigger and more important) and says he doesn't need it. It also means Cena will have no belt and no actual feud to follow up on, meaning he stays in the title picture.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm honestly hoping for a screwy finish with Seth/Cena. Neither has any business holding the other's title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Build a star - Rollins over clean please.
> 
> Thing is, it's a loss/loss situation. It leaves Rollins with the US title, where does he go from there? Perhaps he throws it away as a sign that he's the best in the company and just proved it by beating the US champion (who thought he was bigger and more important) and says he doesn't need it. It also means Cena will have no belt and no actual feud to follow up on, meaning he stays in the title picture.


I could see them having Rollins win and then Sheamus cashing in, so it leaves Rollins with just the US title.

And then they will have a Cena/Sheamus feud over the WWE title :mj2


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Undertaker being booed out of the building basically being a heel for one night was awesome.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I could see them having Rollins win and then Sheamus cashing in, so it leaves Rollins with just the US title.
> 
> And then they will have a Cena/Sheamus feud over the WWE title :mj2


That would honestly be the worst idea possible too, so it wouldn't surprise me. I think I'd rather Cena win the belt then Sheamus. At least we may get Cesaro thinking he is deserving of a title shot and get some fresh main event feuds and great matches.

Though I don't see why we can't just get the likes of Rollins/Cesaro main eventing now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth wins the match and Sheamus doesn't cash in. He then gives the US title to his good friend and new Authority member Kevin Owens :troll. Now he has enough money to feed his wife and kids.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Great Raw. Nice promos from both Rollins and Cena. Divas buildup and ofcourse that promo machine Heyman building Brock in his hometown. As a Taker fan, hearing him get booed now is really strange, but a nice twist for his character. And Taker first segment was awesome as well.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Someone needs to explain to creative that the go home show should end with the biggest part of the build up yet.... And for taker Brock that's a pull apart fight .... Yeah they wasted that weeks before sigh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> Seth wins the match and Sheamus doesn't cash in. He then gives the US title to his good friend and new Authority member Kevin Owens :troll. Now he has enough money to feed his wife and kids.


No, I like this.

Owens helps Rollins win the match. The following night on Raw, Rollins gives Owens the belt. Red carpet in the ring and everything.


----------

